# Is local lekker?



## Rude Rudi (2/8/16)

Hi guys

After seeing this thread on local concentrate suppliers =http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-vendors.t26496/ I was wondering if* local is lekker*?

We (South Africans) have this "thing" that the best comes from abroad but how does the local concentrates stand up to the international brands? I've been using CAP and TFA, etc. exclusively but if I can get decent local flavours at R20 vs R50 for CAP, BARGAIN!!!

Can anyone comment on the local flavor concentrates available from the local manufacturers which I have shortlisted =
http://piratesgrog.co.za
http://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/flavour-selector/
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/diy/flavours/

Am I missing someone?

I don't want to waste my money on an inferior product for the sake of it if you know what I mean?

Please give honest opinions - I'm leaning towards Pirates Grog but open to any suggestions...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## stevie g (2/8/16)

Clyrolinx goes have a couple of good flavor. I haven't tried that many but the toffee and butterscotch is good.


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/8/16)

My eyes are glued here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (2/8/16)

** Hits Subscribe **

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (2/8/16)

There is also: http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...-ejuices/vapeowave-concentrated-flavours.html

The problem with many flavourings is that you can't compare price, you have to compare value. Which gives better value, a flavourant that costs R25-R35 for 10ml and requires 15% added to your juice, or the equivalent Flavour Art flavour that costs R40 for 10ml but only requires 3%?

I see that Clyrolinx recommend 3% average which is great because at least you have a ballpark. There is a spreadsheet with TFA flavour recommendations and FA is also known to be in the 2-4% range. With other flavours - both local and imported - I often have no idea where to begin. I wish flavour manufacturers would give an idea. Yes, taste is subjective. But even if they only gave us _their_ subjective opinion, at least it's a starting point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (2/8/16)

Your problem is this. With the branded international concentrates you have thousands of recipes to chose from, with ratings and discussions and recommendations as to percentages (single flavour and in mixes) to use. Easy peasy, but more expensive. With the local concentrates there are not many recipes and information around. @GregF has posted a few with Clyrolinx concentrates. So you have to experiment a lot. Not so easy peasy, but less expensive in the long run. The choice is yours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/8/16)

Yes, I agree but flavour (quality) plays a major role.. We all (generalising for effect!) know what CAP Vanilla Custard tastes like - it is full, creamy, sweet, etc, etc - Is the local equivalent flat and bland or is it a masterpiece?

Can I use the Pirates Grog Custard instead of the Cap Vanilla Custard and will it be comparable?

I guess there is only one way to fine out... order some and see/taste?

Hence my request here - I want the guys who have use the local concentrates to comment on their findings - be it good, bad or whatever = just give us some guideline so the we can support the local manufacturers.

If their products are good, we can all benefit... We get cheaper, local flavours - they make more bucks... Happy days!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (2/8/16)

Andre said:


> Your problem is this. With the branded international concentrates you have thousands of recipes to chose from, with ratings and discussions and recommendations as to percentages (single flavour and in mixes) to use. Easy peasy, but more expensive. With the local concentrates there are not many recipes and information around. @GregF has posted a few with Clyrolinx concentrates. So you have to experiment a lot. Not so easy peasy, but less expensive in the short run. The choice is yours.




I honestly worry that it would be more expensive, sure the concentrates are cheaper BUT you have no point of reference on the flavors. You will need to do a hell of a lot more testing and using the product to understand the notes in the flavor. You might use all the product before you get anywhere.

You also run more of a risk of getting an awful flavor (don't mean it as offense to the local guys, but even the well known international guys have released some shockers)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PsiSan (2/8/16)

Well, we can always pull together and start with local concentrates and write reviews on it. Building a database with recipes. It will be a challenge but not impossible. There is obviously risks even with international vendors. But supporting the local guys where the price is right seems like a good idea. 

Ill definitely assist where I can, and pick up some concentrates and see how it turns out. Just dont feel up to the task alone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (2/8/16)

PsiSan said:


> Well, we can always pull together and start with local concentrates and write reviews on it. Building a database with recipes. It will be a challenge but not impossible. There is obviously risks even with international vendors. But supporting the local guys where the price is right seems like a good idea.
> 
> Ill definitely assist where I can, and pick up some concentrates and see how it turns out. Just dont feel up to the task alone.




I agree and really like this Idea, Ill pick up a few concentrates month end too.
We can build a distinctly 'local' flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/8/16)

PsiSan said:


> Well, we can always pull together and start with local concentrates and write reviews on it. Building a database with recipes. It will be a challenge but not impossible. There is obviously risks even with international vendors. But supporting the local guys where the price is right seems like a good idea.
> 
> Ill definitely assist where I can, and pick up some concentrates and see how it turns out. Just dont feel up to the task alone.



Sounds like a plan! Not sure how to do this - perhaps post findings on this thread or start a new one?

I'll start with a couple from each vendor and post findings...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (2/8/16)

The other thing is that the known brands's concentrates come under a lot of scrutiny and we "generally" know what goes into making them. We have no idea what anyone else uses in their flavoring. Not that I personally care much for the whole Diketone vs non diketone debate, but that's just me. I would kinda like to have an idea of what goes into making the flavors though. Obviously we cannot ask them to tell us what their processes are and what chemicals they use, but it would be some, peace of mind if nothing else, if we knew all the chemicals are relatively safe to inhale.
Like vapeowave has a long description of their flavors, what's in it and the chemical compound but on piratesgrog I can find no further info.

Perhaps we should start an online excel sheet once we have compiled a few reviews, a tab for every flavor or some such where guys can put their reviews/taste tests/notes on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (2/8/16)

how about inviting one of the manufacturers to comment it will only increase their sales in a positive none biased way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (2/8/16)

safety data sheets would be available for most. now as most are rebottled from a larger flavour house most vendors will crop the data sheet to avoid letting the ecact flavour house be known to all. some people may not be happy with that others will, so some form of vetting will be available. 
i have been slowly testing a few of them and making notes, several i believe are all comming from the same source. my notes are far behind where they should be on these, but when i eventually do get time to move them on i dont mind sharing, but please i wont share notes that are incomplete or possibly flawed as they could harm someone unnecessarily. but if a group work together and break the workload into chunks its not actually such a mammoth task for a few industrialist indeviduals with time on their hands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsiSan (2/8/16)

As long as we keep it in a nice and tidy format. I would suggest some coordination with picking concentrates, so we cover a broader range. Maybe start with a single company and take it feom t

Then simple steps: 
1) Mix it in single format vary pg/vg ratios and temps/power. 
2) Run some mixes (local is preferred, but we can obviously mix it up a lil)
3) Send notes to central, to compile and update the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/8/16)

Bearshare said:


> how about inviting one of the manufacturers to comment it will only increase their sales in a positive none biased way.



Sounds good, how do we initiate this? Does anyone have contacts? Must I simple mail them perhaps?


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/8/16)

well I will offer to set up the sheet and be a central contact. Cant contribute too much towards diy knowledge but have time

Sent from Mars


----------



## GregF (2/8/16)

I agree (mostly) with what @Andre said earlier.
In my short DIY "career" to date I can state the following.

Yes Clyrolinx is cheaper when you buy the concentrate, but to find a juice/taste/percentage you like takes a lot of experimenting, so initially more expensive but in the end cheaper. If you stick with that one that you have just found.

I have not been in this long enough to compare one brand with the other. I do in fact have every one of the Clyrolinx concentrates but do not have another brand to compare it with. So for me to tell you this is better than that or visa versa would be a lie.

I am tobacco fan and my son is the fruity one......ok ok you know what I mean.....
Finding something for him has been a challenge but a hell of lot easier than finding something for myself using only Clyrolinx.

I have started with a collection of other "known" brands and I would like to make two seperate juices following the same recipe using the different brands to compare taste. This is high on my todo list.

Yes it is cheaper if you want to fart around and play with a whole lot of concentrates trying different things.
There are a few things I have tried which I would not do with a more expensive brand.

How much is "cheaper" anyway. 
Clyrolinx - R20 for 5ml. 
Black Vapour - R40 for 10ml
Clyrolinx - R55 for 20ml
Black Vapour - R80 for 20ml
So if you buy 5ml then it is about the same price, depending on concentrate etc. Buy bulk and you will save.

I am not unhappy with Clyrolinx, and as an "apprentice" I think/presume/guess I have had a fair amount of success, especially with nothing to guide me or any reference, which you buggers are looking for here . 
Hopefully this thread will grow and we can all learn more.

I can tell you this though that you will use less Clyrolinx than TFA. If I put in what some TFA recipes asks for then all I taste is chemicals. Generally about half is a good starting point. FA more like 1:1 or less Clyrolinx.

I will probably have more to say on this but for now.....
My two cents, we live and learn

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (2/8/16)

GregF said:


> I agree (mostly) with what @Andre said earlier.
> In my short DIY "career" to date I can state the following.
> 
> Yes Clyrolinx is cheaper when you buy the concentrate, but to find a juice/taste/percentage you like takes a lot of experimenting, so initially more expensive but in the end cheaper. If you stick with that one that you have just found.
> ...


This is exactly the type of experiments we need. Not complex recipes, but single flavor compounds, compounded from community perspective. You saying half of TFA is a good starting point already for the initial tests. It will be more expensive initially but has the potential to get cheaper and we support local business. A win win in the end. On a personal level I don't have the money or time to do them all, but split across a community we can have results much cheaper. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (2/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, I agree but flavour (quality) plays a major role.. We all (generalising for effect!) know what CAP Vanilla Custard tastes like - it is full, creamy, sweet, etc, etc - Is the local equivalent flat and bland or is it a masterpiece?
> 
> Can I use the Pirates Grog Custard instead of the Cap Vanilla Custard and will it be comparable?
> 
> ...



The bottom line in DIY is *only you* can determine what you like and don't like, and what you like the best. The opinion of anyone else is based on their tastes and DIY experiences long or short, not your tastes. That holds true even when someone is comparing different brands of concentrates that by name may appear to be a similar flavor. The perfect vape for anyone is earned by them doing the comparisons themselves. That's what I have done for almost 3.5 years, why I don't use the recipes of others but have learned to make my own based on the experiences, both the wins and failures, why I have many perfect DIY vapes for *MY* personal tastes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF (2/8/16)

Spydro said:


> The bottom line in DIY is *only you* can determine what you like and don't like, and what you like the best. The opinion of anyone else is based on their tastes and DIY experiences long or short, not your tastes. That holds true even when someone is comparing different brands of concentrates that by name may appear to be a similar flavor. The perfect vape for anyone is earned by them doing the comparisons themselves. That's what I have done for almost 3.5 years, why I don't use the recipes of others but have learned to make my own based on the experiences, both the wins and failures, why I have many perfect DIY vapes for *MY* personal tastes.



That is true taste is *so* subjective but it would be nice to have a taste chart so to speak where people could give their own opinion on how they feel a certain concentrate tastes. 
Some people might say they get the caramel but it has a burnt sugar after taste or words to that effect. 
For me I would just say yes I like it or I don't. I don't have the flair or extravagance as some of these guys.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (2/8/16)

Can't speak for anyone else but I wouldn't be expecting HIC's Notes on these. Just a basic description of the flavour, whether it tastes reasonably authentic and a decent standalone % would be a massive aid to me in deciding what flavours to buy and whether the local variants are worthwhile.

From HIC's Notes, even just finding out that Condensed Milk isn't sweet but more like powdered milk is already a massive help because it gives a totally different idea of my preconception of what it would be like. I don't need to know that it has fruity vanilla notes on the exhale, my taste buds are too shot to pick that up anyway. But Condensed Milk that *isn't* sweet is important.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SAVaper (2/8/16)

For what it is worth, I would also be willing to test some flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (2/8/16)

I have been reading all the above posts with great interest. I’m all for “local is lekker” and have been trying to find local concentrates to use in my juices. Then Clyrolinx popped into the posts. Old hat to everyone except me out in the cold. Anyway thank you, thank you, thank you everyone it is exactly what I have been looking for. I don’t care if they don’t have an equivalent for every imported flavour. I can work around that.

Of great interest to me is that their concentrates are not “cut” by PG or VG. This way I think I could reproduce my mixes better. The calculator I use has a function to accommodate “Flavor 0 PG/VG” so I no longer have to laboriously enter the SG of every flavour I use in a mix.

The sad thing is that I have 28 assorted and expensive flavours in hand, mostly TFA.

Another local supplier that carries concentrates is Creative flavors, but they don’t cater for the vaping market yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (2/8/16)

i know personally i prefer to use the big import brands as they are the most used world-wide and there-fore "safer" well atleast no one has died from them yet. lol i would really like it first resellers could provide the orginal brand so one can research it and therefore feel more confident in the product.
no point saving a little bit of money if you end up some health issue from pro-longed use of a cheap concentrate.
also i was going through some of the site mentioned above and im seeing percentages as high as 18% and those ones being tobacco ones which personally i feel thats insanely high. most of the tobaccos i use are max 5% so either they are really weak or dilution is happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (2/8/16)

For what its worth here is a list of Clyrolinx concentrates with a percentage that I have used in a recipe.
Obviously this is not a hard rule percentage, just somewhere to work around.
As Geoff from Clyrolinx says, work around 3%, and from this list you can see that is the case.
Where I have not successfully used it does not mean that it cannot be used successfully. Maybe I just don't like the taste or I gave up.
Where I have not used yet means I have not used it or cant remember what the hell I did.


Amaretto (CLY) - 1% Very strong. Have not succesfully used it in a recipe
Amarula (CLY) - 1% Very strong. Have not succesfully used it in a recipe
Aniseed (CLY) - not used yet
Apple (CLY) - 3%
Apple crumble (CLY) - 4%
Apricot (CLY) - 2%
Banana (CLY) - 0.5%
Berries (CLY) - 3%
Blackberry (CLY) - 2%
Blackcurrent (CLY) - 2%
Blueberry (CLY) - 2%
Brandy (CLY) - 1%
Brown Sugar (CLY) - 1%
Bourbon (CLY) - 1%
Buchu (CLY) - 1%
Butterscotch (CLY) - 3%
Caramel (CLY) - 2%
Caramel popcorn (CLY) - 3% Taste just like caramel popcorn. Even leaves that popcorn aftertaste that you get at the movies.
Carrot cake (CLY) - not used yet
Cerelac (CLY) - not used yet
Cheesecake (CLY) - 2%
Cherry (CLY) - 2%
Chocolate cherry (CLY) - not used yet
Cinnamon (CLY) - 0.5%
Cinnamon Fireball (CLY) - not used yet
Coconut (CLY) - 1%
Cola (CLY) - 3%
Condensed milk (CLY) - 2%
Cookies & cream (CLY) - 4%
Cranberry (CLY) - 3%
Cream (CLY) - 1%
Cream soda (CLY) - not used yet
Creamy coffee (CLY) - 2%
Custard (CLY) - 1%
Dragon Fruit (CLY) - 2%
English toffee (CLY) - 3% is quite strong toffee
Espresso coffee (CLY) - 3%
Fig Jam (CLY) - 1%
Grape (CLY) - 2%
Grapefruit (CLY) - not used yet
Guava (CLY) - 3% some like some dont
Hazelnut (CLY) - 0.5%
Honey (CLY) - 1% is quite strong
Honey melon (CLY) - 2%
Ice-cream (CLY) - 2%
Iron Brew (CLY) - not used yet
Jagermeister (CLY) - 2% is very strong after mixing but mellows after a few days
Kiwi fruit (CLY) - 3%
Lemon (CLY) - 0.5%
Lime (CLY) - not used yet
Liquorice (CLY) - not used yet
Litchi (CLY) - 3%
Macadamia (CLY) - not used yet
Malt (CLY) - 1%
Malva pudding (CLY) - 3%
Mango (CLY) - 3%
Maple (CLY) - 0.5%
Marshmallow (CLY) - 0.5%
Menthol (CLY) - 1%
Milk (CLY) - 2%
Milk chocolate (CLY) - 5%
Milk tart (CLY) - 3%
Mint (CLY) - 1%
Musk (CLY) - not used yet
Naartjie (CLY) - 3%
Orange (CLY) - 3%
Passion fruit (CLY) - 3%
Pawpaw (CLY) - 3%
Peach (CLY) - 3%
Peanut butter (CLY) - used 1% with Carmel popcorn and it seemed to work. Used 6% in other recipe and still battling to get that peanut butter.
Pear (CLY) - 3%
Pineapple (CLY) - 3%
Pistachio (CLY) - 2%
Plum (CLY) - 2%
Pommegranate (CLY) - 3%
Raspberry (CLY) - 3%
Red Energy (CLY) - 5% is more like red bull
Rose (CLY) - 1 drop to 10ml and it killed the juice. Have not tried it again.
Shortbread (CLY) - 1%
Spearmint (CLY) - 1%
Strawberries & cream (CLY) - 3%
Strawberry (CLY) - 3%
Strawberry milk (CLY) - 3%
Tobacco (CLY) - 2% 
Turkish delight (CLY) - 3%
Tutti frutti (CLY) - 3%
Vanilla gold (CLY) - 1%
Vanilla Moirs (CLY) - 1%
Vanilla toffee (CLY) - 1% strong toffee taste
Vodka (CLY) - 2%
Watermelon (CLY) - 1%
Whiskey (CLY) - 1.5% to 3% depending how you like it. Mellows quite a bit after a day or two. Have used 5%
White chocolate (CLY) - 3% but has a sharp taste without a steep

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (3/8/16)

Thanks for that @GregF Thats quite an effort. Really appreciate it. The percentages are very encouraging. Have you ever asked them if the are going to expand their range?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/8/16)

It doesn't really come down to whether the local stuff is good or not. It comes down to the fact that there is a plethora of information on the "big brands"... And knowledge is power.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Warlock (3/8/16)

Depends on what you want really. I want to stop smoking. I want to do it as cheaply as possible and as quickly as possible. I would happly vape pg on its own if I had to. Now if it could taste a bit fruity or mentholy I’m happy.


----------



## Huffapuff (3/8/16)

Is it not possible to use e-liquid-recipes.com to take notes on the local flavours? 

As people test and add their notes wouldn't it calculate the average percentages automatically?


----------



## GregF (3/8/16)

Warlock said:


> Depends on what you want really. I want to stop smoking. I want to do it as cheaply as possible and as quickly as possible. I would happly vape pg on its own if I had to. Now if it could taste a bit fruity or mentholy I’m happy.



If that works for you then great. For me personally I don't think I would have stopped smoking as abruptly as I did with my own diy juice.


----------



## GregF (3/8/16)

rogue zombie said:


> It doesn't really come down to whether the local stuff is good or not. It comes down to the fact that there is a plethora of information on the "big brands"... And knowledge is power.



yup, that about sums it up


----------



## boxerulez (3/8/16)

GregF said:


> For what its worth here is a list of Clyrolinx concentrates with a percentage that I have used in a recipe.
> Obviously this is not a hard rule percentage, just somewhere to work around.
> As Geoff from Clyrolinx says, work around 3%, and from this list you can see that is the case.
> Where I have not successfully used it does not mean that it cannot be used successfully. Maybe I just don't like the taste or I gave up.
> ...


How did you reduce the peppery throat hit? And how long did you steep?
I got the 70/30 premix from him with 3mg nic.

No matter how little or how much concentrates I add i always get that damn peppery hit.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (3/8/16)

Warlock said:


> Thanks for that @GregF Thats quite an effort. Really appreciate it. The percentages are very encouraging. Have you ever asked them if the are going to expand their range?



They have just recently expanded their range to what it is now. 
Geoff did say that he does not think there will be another flavour added anytime soon.
They supply the food industry and it depends on the lab as to what concentrate they can make Diacetyl, Acetyl Propionyl, Acetoin and Alcohol free.


----------



## GregF (3/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> How did you reduce the peppery throat hit? And how long did you steep?
> I got the 70/30 premix from him with 3mg nic.
> 
> No matter how little or how much concentrates I add i always get that damn peppery hit.
> ...



My son had a problem with the throat hit. I reduced his nic from 3 to 1.5 and boom, all gone.


----------



## Soutie (3/8/16)

Jono90 said:


> i know personally i prefer to use the big import brands as they are the most used world-wide and there-fore "safer" well atleast no one has died from them yet. lol i would really like it first resellers could provide the orginal brand so one can research it and therefore feel more confident in the product.
> no point saving a little bit of money if you end up some health issue from pro-longed use of a cheap concentrate.
> also i was going through some of the site mentioned above and im seeing percentages as high as 18% and those ones being tobacco ones which personally i feel thats insanely high. most of the tobaccos i use are max 5% so either they are really weak or dilution is happening.



This is a good point and one that worries me. 

FW was called out a few months ago for using sugars in their flavours, namely fructose, and they are quite a large brand. Now this is something that I personally don't mind BUT some people won't use their flavours because of this fact, well the concentrates that contain the fructose anyway. This boils down to personal choice.

The only reason this was case is that there was information available on these concentrates, the local stuff seems to be 'Trust us it's safe, but we can't give more info than that'. We don't even know what lab makes it and if it is classified for vaping. 

I can go onto PrimeNic's site and get their USP35 certification so I know that if I buy from a local vendor importing PrimeNic exactly what I'm getting. What am I getting from clyrolinx, where do they source their nicotine? There is no information on their site about where anything comes from.


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/16)

I said I would be willing to test some flavours but I must admit that all this made me think.

I started vaping for one reason only - my health.

How do I know that the bottle labelled CAP or TFA is actually the original imported CAP and TFA?


----------



## Soutie (3/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> I said I would be willing to test some flavours but I must admit that all this made me think.
> 
> I started vaping for one reason only - my health.
> 
> How do I know that the bottle labelled CAP or TFA is actually the original imported CAP and TFA?



That I'm not too worried about for multiple reasons. If I follow a complex recipe that calls for cap or tfa it tastes like it should. You also have the option of contacting CAP/TFA and finding out if they do supply X. There is a chain of accountability and an 'Openness' in this practice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Sounds like a plan! Not sure how to do this - perhaps post findings on this thread or start a new one?
> 
> I'll start with a couple from each vendor and post findings...



Hi @Rude Rudi 

Big ups to you and the other guys for wanting to improve the understanding on the local concentrates. 

We have a "Concentrates" reviews subforum inside the Reviews category
I have created two additional threads there, one for Clyrolinx and one for Pirates Grog. There is already one thread there for Vapour Mountain with some content in it already.

Feel free to use those to record your findings on these local concentrates 

Here are the links to those threads
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/clyrolinx-concentrate-reviews.t26602
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pirates-grog-concentrate-reviews.t26603/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-concentrate-reviews.t2247/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> I said I would be willing to test some flavours but I must admit that all this made me think.
> 
> I started vaping for one reason only - my health.
> 
> How do I know that the bottle labelled CAP or TFA is actually the original imported CAP and TFA?


Hehe, that crossed my mind too, but realized they would be caught out very quickly. E.g. I have the same flavour in the same brand from more than one vendor and I even have that same flavour and brand in the original manufacturer's bottle. If it is not the real thing I would immediately notice and, as @Soutie says, if your recipe suddenly taste different you will know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/8/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi
> 
> Big ups to you and the other guys for wanting to improve the understanding on the local concentrates.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for this!! It will assist in our Local is Lekker journey!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> I said I would be willing to test some flavours but I must admit that all this made me think.
> 
> I started vaping for one reason only - my health.
> 
> How do I know that the bottle labelled CAP or TFA is actually the original imported CAP and TFA?


People following recipes would pick up right away. If the flavours werent what they said they are, the recipes you follow wouldnt turn out right. This is as we know a reletively exact science.

I also dont see the point. Imported flavours are not expensive, so i dont see why a retailer would "cheat" to make an extra buck.

Lastly, as we also know, buying concentrates is highly addictive  so to me it would make sense to keep the customer happy, not cheat them.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flavor man (3/8/16)

Most flavor concentrates are imported by local flavor houses. The flavors for ecigs are carefully regulated as prescribed by the FDA as to what aromatic chemicals can be used and which ones are harmful. The aromatics that are potentially harmful should be excluded from the final flavor formula. This is being done by reputable international flavor houses. A whole new flavor science has been introduced concentrating on the safe development of ecig flavors. This is carefully regulated by the food and drug administration of America. A lot more research and tests are being done by the FDA as to the safety of vaping aromatics used in flavors. 
It is important to note that most local concentrated flavor suppliers import flavors that have been regulated and are considered safe. These concentrated flavors are supplied in bulk to companies that break them down with certain solvents with the addition of nicotine and retail them as ecig ready to use flavors.

Do you think that there is a market for concentrated flavors, where you purchase the concentrate, and add your own solvents and nicotine.??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (3/8/16)

Flavor man, has the FDA had any impact on vaping safety? My sense is that they haven't. They have only just been given permission to add vaping to the scope of their responsibilities under the existing tobacco regulations, and admit themselves that their knowledge of vaping safety is very limited at this point. It should also be noted that the FDA itself doesn't undertake testing, they merely review the results of testing by independent labs.

Where the FDA have had a long association is in regulating the food flavourings sector, which is very mature and safety-conscious. However, they are insistent that the Generally Regarded As Safe (GRAS) classification which applies to things like VG, PG and most flavourings is applicable only to ingestion, not inhalation. 

I think most research into vaping safety at this point has been conducted by the vaping industry itself, the tobacco industry and by independent bodies like universities. The diacetyl issue, for example, was kick-started by a Harvard research study, not by the FDA. At that point, the FDA had no regulatory oversight of vaping products and thus no mandate to demand testing. Vaping has been largely unregulated until now, and I think the impact of EU and FDA regulations will only be felt once these regs have been passed and implemented. 

I'm not too concerned at potential health risks of smaller/less known flavour houses. As I said, the food flavourings sector is very mature and I would imagine that most manufacturers use much the same chemicals and processes. For example, almost every flavour manufacturer was using diacetyl widely. Even if the smaller flavour houses aren't conducting their own vaping research, they will respond to findings just as the industry leaders do. Almost all flavour houses have now removed diketones from their flavours.

That doesn't mean that flavourings are now safe. Ongoing research may find that chemical X is hazardous. However, imo it is just as likely that chemical X will be in FA's or TFA's flavourings as in the smaller flavour houses' flavourings. I doubt that any smaller flavour houses are using chemicals which are entirely unknown to or unused by the bigger industry leaders. As long as local retailers are repackaging/reselling flavours originally formulated in the US or EU, I would feel reasonably safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (3/8/16)

GregF said:


> That is true taste is *so* subjective but it would be nice to have a taste chart so to speak where people could give their own opinion on how they feel a certain concentrate tastes.
> Some people might say they get the caramel but it has a burnt sugar after taste or words to that effect.
> For me I would just say yes I like it or I don't. I don't have the flair or extravagance as some of these guys.



I can relate to some of that. When I first started DIY I bought something over 50 flavor concentrates from a specific vendor that I also got the PG, VG and some Nic from (I bought all my lab gear from scientific supply houses). Both the vendor and the brand of the concentrates was what was most often suggested by all the other folks that responded to my questions on a forum. And soon after added close to another 50 flavors. Big mistake on my part as I soon found that there were many categories of flavors that I didn't like to vape at all (fruits, bakery, candy, most desserts, etc). The flavors were all TPA/TFA and all came from an outfit called Wizard Labs. There was a flavor percentage range list online for all of the TFA products to use as a guide (there is a more advanced list now). With no idea otherwise the list helped me as I did flavors one at a time to find what percentage of those tried I liked best personally. From there I explored on my own trying 2 flavor recipe batches to find what flavors complimented each other, what didn't, then 3 flavors and so on for my tastes. But the comments made by other folks about any of the flavors themselves OR their recipes based on their experiences with them I pretty much ignored. I found my flavor niche for each myself, and with that experience learned how to find it even with new to me flavors as I bought them and for the recipes I design for them quite easily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (3/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> How did you reduce the peppery throat hit? And how long did you steep?
> I got the 70/30 premix from him with 3mg nic.
> 
> No matter how little or how much concentrates I add i always get that damn peppery hit.
> ...


If I'm not mistaken the peppery effect is due to the low quality of the nic. Vapers Tek seems to produce the cleanest nicotine but I'm yet to find it here in SA


----------



## Soutie (3/8/16)

Vanilla in a vape can also cause a peppery taste in a vape if you are sensitive to it.

Maybe look at the nic first then the flavoring that's in you joose


----------



## boxerulez (3/8/16)

Well my next batch would be NIC free so lets hope.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/8/16)

OK, order placed for some local goodies - will keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viracocha (4/8/16)

Have only been DIY for 2 months now, before that only had 3 different ready mixes from 3 different vendors. I find it best to stick to one local supplier for DIY concentrates for the simple reasons "it's cheaper" and if I want to make a quick change in my order or an add on, it's a phone call away. I want to use Valley Vapour as my example: by 10 concentrates and get 10% off, by 25 and get 15%, buy 50 and get 20% off, a quick email to them on short notice and they changed my order to suite my fancy, really exceptional service. Now I've bought from two other vendors just because Valley didn't had all my required flavours at a stage, Vapowave and Black vapour, both off them exceptional e-service in my opinion. But yes taste is objective and after all I vote for Spydro's approach, to find your own creations, this way you find the notes in each of your concentrates according your own taste buds.
To me Local is lekker, and the more I buy local the stronger they get and cheaper they'll be able to supply. Now I expect the local suppliers to stand up and come with an announcement that they''l all have initiatives in order to support us, bring it on what do we get for keeping our business local !! Get competitive pricing wise, look after us and we''ll support you even more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Viracocha (4/8/16)

Viracocha said:


> Have only been DIY for 2 months now, before that only had 3 different ready mixes from 3 different vendors. I find it best to stick to one local supplier for DIY concentrates for the simple reasons "it's cheaper" and if I want to make a quick change in my order or an add on, it's a phone call away. I want to use Valley Vapour as my example: by 10 concentrates and get 10% off, by 25 and get 15%, buy 50 and get 20% off, a quick email to them on short notice and they changed my order to suite my fancy, really exceptional service. Now I've bought from two other vendors just because Valley didn't had all my required flavours at a stage, Vapowave and Black vapour, both off them exceptional e-service in my opinion. But yes taste is objective and after all I vote for Spydro's approach, to find your own creations, this way you find the notes in each of your concentrates according your own taste buds.
> To me Local is lekker, and the more I buy local the stronger they get and cheaper they'll be able to supply. Now I expect the local suppliers to stand up and come with an announcement that they''l all have initiatives in order to support us, bring it on what do we get for keeping our business local !! Get competitive pricing wise, look after us and we''ll support you even more.


I forgot to mention, the more you buy the more points you get, Valley Vapour:
100 points equals R1, so this works out to be 5% points back with every purchase. Sooo above the % off for 10-50 concentrates you buy, there is this little ticker that counts up on your profile for an extra 5% saving, this brings a R60 purchase, if you buy 50 down to R45, and that's worth it for a quality product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/8/16)

Viracocha said:


> To me Local is lekker, and the more I buy local the stronger they get and cheaper they'll be able to supply. Now I expect the local suppliers to stand up and come with an announcement that they''l all have initiatives in order to support us, bring it on what do we get for keeping our business local !! Get competitive pricing wise, look after us and we''ll support you even more.



Amen!!


----------



## RichJB (5/8/16)

Wow, I am seriously impressed. Ordered some local flavours from Clyrolinx first thing this morning, courier arrived at 14:45. Now to make me some Malva Pudding and Custard, mmmm.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viracocha (5/8/16)

w


RichJB said:


> Wow, I am seriously impressed. Ordered some local flavours from Clyrolinx first thing this morning, courier arrived at 14:45. Now to make me some Malva Pudding and Custard, mmmm.


Wow, I see their prices are to go...thanx for the info


----------



## Caveman (5/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Wow, I am seriously impressed. Ordered some local flavours from Clyrolinx first thing this morning, courier arrived at 14:45. Now to make me some Malva Pudding and Custard, mmmm.



For all that is holy please tell me if you mix up a good Malva Pudding. I am a huge fan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Wow, I am seriously impressed. Ordered some local flavours from Clyrolinx first thing this morning, courier arrived at 14:45. Now to make me some Malva Pudding and Custard, mmmm.



Same here! I ordered from Clyrolinx yesterday morning and got it at 14h00!! I also got Malva Pudding (and about 20 others...) The carrot cake smells amazing!!

After a few e-mails between myself and Geoff the owner, I went to meet with Geoff at Clyrolinx this morning and spoke at length about this thread and the concerns raised here. I had the opportunity to sample all of the flavours and boy, was I impressed!!

Geoff shared some cool insights and his views on the issues raised. Basically all his flavours are 100% legit, "designed" and manufactured locally, all food grade, all top quality ingredients, pure concentrates,etc. The flavours are NOT cut by PG which greatly adds to the flavour retention, etc. 
The falvours are mostly mixed at a MAX of 3-5%, never more (3% is what he recommends) This compared to similar international product which calls for up to 15%! 

When using recipes. use as previously recommended by GregF:
Generally use about half Clyrolinx is a good starting point. FA more like 1:1 or less Clyrolinx.

As per previous posts, the flavours are beautiful! The orange is pure orange - not some chemical concoction which tastes nasty... The mango smells and tastes like mango - same for the vanilla, chocolate, custard, mint, banana, pear, Jagermeister, Kahlua, etc, etc. This stuff is the business. Period.

I'll be mixing up some goodies tonight and report back, but for now:

* I am converted = LOCAL IS LEKKER!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (5/8/16)

Caveman said:


> For all that is holy please tell me if you mix up a good Malva Pudding. I am a huge fan



I certainly shall. I am going to mix some up with Custard, then with Cream, I might even try a bit of French Vanilla or Marshmallow or Maple Syrup. Ooh, I'm feeling a bit peckish all of a sudden.



Rude Rudi said:


> Geoff shared some cool insights and his views on the issues raised. Basically all his flavours are 100% legit, "designed" and manufactured locally, all food grade, all top quality ingredients, pure concentrates,etc.



Yes, when I saw Amarula, Buchu, Milk Tart and Malva among their flavours, I got the notion they were making their own rather than just importing and reselling. It's good to know that it's truly a Saffie product.

I'm very happy with their prices too. I never envisaged myself buying two litres of VG at a time. But at these prices, why not? The flavours are also very good value at the concentrations quoted. If they are 1:1 with Flavour Art, these 20ml bottles will go a long way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Same here! I ordered from Clyrolinx yesterday morning and got it at 14h00!! I also got Malva Pudding (and about 20 others...) The carrot cake smells amazing!!
> 
> After a few e-mails between myself and Geoff the owner, I went to meet with Geoff at Clyrolinx this morning and spoke at length about this thread and the concerns raised here. I had the opportunity to sample all of the flavours and boy, was I impressed!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback. What do you mean "not cut by PG"? Most concentrates are dissolved in PG - how are these different? Just trying to get my head around it.


----------



## method1 (5/8/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you for the feedback. What do you mean "not cut by PG"? Most concentrates are dissolved in PG - how are these different? Just trying to get my head around it.



My understanding is that it's just the actual flavour volatiles, undiluted. Much like medicine flower.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (5/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Wow, I am seriously impressed. Ordered some local flavours from Clyrolinx first thing this morning, courier arrived at 14:45. Now to make me some Malva Pudding and Custard, mmmm.



Nice to have another on board. 
I was going to mix that Malva/cream, malva/custard, malva/ice cream just never got around to it. Let me know how it turn out.


----------



## GregF (5/8/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you for the feedback. What do you mean "not cut by PG"? Most concentrates are dissolved in PG - how are these different? Just trying to get my head around it.





method1 said:


> My understanding is that it's just the actual flavour volatiles, undiluted. Much like medicine flower.



Geoff reckons when using a recipe calculator then select the option "flavour 0 PG/VG"
He says there is a small amount of PG to carry the flavour but it can be negated.
My understanding is they are mixed with distilled water, I guess.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (5/8/16)

Thanks, GregF, will do.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## method1 (5/8/16)

GregF said:


> Geoff reckons when using a recipe calculator then select the option "flavour 0 PG/VG"
> He says there is a small amount of PG to carry the flavour but it can be negated.
> My understanding is they are mixed with distilled water, I guess.



Will have to clarify with him, if so it's not exactly like some of the other "pure" concentrates that are not in a carrier.


----------



## Andre (5/8/16)

GregF said:


> Geoff reckons when using a recipe calculator then select the option "flavour 0 PG/VG"
> He says there is a small amount of PG to carry the flavour but it can be negated.
> My understanding is they are mixed with distilled water, I guess.


Oh my, I do not want distilled water in my juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (5/8/16)

Andre said:


> Oh my, I do not want distilled water in my juices.



I agree, I would be worried about it causing spitting on the coil especially at 10%+ total flavor.


----------



## method1 (5/8/16)

Andre said:


> Oh my, I do not want distilled water in my juices.



Lots of flavours contain water, it's nothing to worry about.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## GregF (5/8/16)

Andre said:


> Oh my, I do not want distilled water in my juices.



Just guessing don't know what its mixed with.
I think we need to find out.


----------



## boxerulez (5/8/16)

method1 said:


> Lots of flavours contain water, it's nothing to worry about.





Soutie said:


> I agree, I would be worried about it causing spitting on the coil especially at 10%+ total flavor.





Andre said:


> Oh my, I do not want distilled water in my juices.


Have I got it wrong? I thought that is exactly the reason for steeping?

To let the carriers either blend or vaporate from the mixture?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (5/8/16)

Andre said:


> Oh my, I do not want distilled water in my juices.


Nah distilled water gets used all the time. People who are sensitive to PG use it as a substitute to dilute it a bit. I wouldn't worry about it. I am not sure about what is meant about this cut in PG though. I would have thought that a pure concentrate at 3% would be overkill. But alas I am no expert and will have to test myself first. A big up for finding out information though. More info = more power

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/8/16)

Very interesting. Thanks to all. I will keep an eye on this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (5/8/16)

Blck vapour


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/8/16)

Blck Vapour @Richio any day

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/8/16)

Made the Clyrolinx Malva pudding last night, did a 10 ml to test and just made another 50 this morning as it is do die for!
Reminiscent of traditional Malva pudding with some nice coconut notes at the end. Rich and rewarding I tell you!

3% Malva Pudding (Clyrolinx)
2% Vanilla Swirl (TFA)
70/30 vg/pg
3mg nic
Remember to select 0 or other pg/vg when doing recipe calc

Good as a shake and vape but I suspect it will smooth out nicely after 4 days or so.

I added 0.3% Clyrolinx apricot to the second batch as I felt it lacked that little something and oh boy, what a winner!

This is my new ADV for the foreseeable future...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (6/8/16)

Sounds like a winner, Rudi. I'll try it with Flavour Art Custard and 60:40 VG. HIC raves on and on about FA Custard being so authentic so it should be good with Malva. I'm wondering if a very small addition of some nut flavour or Acetyl Pyrazine might also help it? Unfortunately I don't have either atm but I'll keep it in mind for future experiments.

Moneymanvape and kyle, I ordered some FA flavours from BLCK the evening before, including the aforementioned Custard. The Courier Guy dropped off my Clyrolinx package and was reversing out the driveway when he stopped and hooted. I went out again to see what he wanted and he explained "Sorry, I forgot, I've got another package for you." Out came the BLCK package. Two vape mails from different companies with one Courier Guy. Chicken dinner! 

My BLCK package also contained FA Tiramisu (my whole vape flavour cupboard smells of it now), Torrone, Hypnotic Mist, Labyrinth, Morning Sun, Cola, Forrest Mix, Metaphor, Espresso and Irish Cream. I'm going to be a very busy boy over the coming weeks. I only got Malva, Milk Tart and Cherry from Clyrolinx to start with, along with PG, VG and nic. But if they're good, I'll be getting many more.


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Sounds like a winner, Rudi. I'll try it with Flavour Art Custard and 60:40 VG. HIC raves on and on about FA Custard being so authentic so it should be good with Malva. I'm wondering if a very small addition of some nut flavour or Acetyl Pyrazine might also help it? Unfortunately I don't have either atm but I'll keep it in mind for future experiments.



I have all of these so will make a batch and let you know. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (6/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Made the Clyrolinx Malva pudding last night, did a 10 ml to test and just made another 50 this morning as it is do die for!
> Reminiscent of traditional Malva pudding with some nice coconut notes at the end. Rich and rewarding I tell you!
> 
> 3% Malva Pudding (Clyrolinx)
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. I am going to have to order some of of that Malva Pudding, might as well stock up on PG and VG while I'm at it. Those prices are insane cheap. And here I thought I was done buying things for the month sigh

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## RichJB (6/8/16)

OK, 3% Malva 2% FA Custard is done in a 60:40 at 3mg. Into the steeping cupboard for two weeks. My initial smell test (no vaping yet) is that the Custard may need to be toned down or the Malva increased. But I'll see how it steeps first.

Incidentally, why is Tiramisu always so strong? TFA's is recommended at 0.25%(!) and the FA one seems very strong too. My vape flavouring cupboard usually has a mix of aromas. Now it's just Tiramisu overpowering everything.


----------



## GregF (11/8/16)

OK I sent a request through to Geoff from Clyrolinx about his concentrates and what they are mixed with.
Here is his answer

_"Over the months in which I’ve been supplying flavours, my supplier has changed their processes marginally which has affected the flavour composition to a slight degree._

_The original formulation was with a minimal amount of propylene glycol. This has since been increased for stability and cost purposes, but again to a very small degree._

_The flavour extract has to have a carrier. With most flavours, that carrier is propylene glycol. With more oily flavour extracts, ethyl di glycol is used. Water is added to this to give substance to the extract with the carrier._

_The exact percentage of PG or EDG to water varies from flavour to flavour._

_ All of the flavours are water soluble, but with the minimal change that the lab has made to the amount of PG or EDG that is used, we are considering whether to continue to indicate that these are water-based flavours or if we should now consider them to be PG/EDG-based flavours. I will get back to you on this soon. In the meantime, given that PG is an ingredient which can cause the harshness in the throat (the throat hit), it would be practical to assume them to be of PG base and reduce the pure PG volume in a mix in order not to increase the PG level unnecessarily."_

Hope that answers some questions. Looks like for one you don't have to select 0 PG/VG anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Warlock (11/8/16)

Hi @GregF could you get a list of those flavours that contain the ethyl di glycol. The more _oily_ ones.


----------



## GregF (11/8/16)

I will ask and see how far I get


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

Beware the vetkoek and slap tjips flavour with the oily ethyl di glycol! I'd actually also like to know which flavours it's used in. A quick glance through their flavour listing doesn't reveal anything that's obviously oily. Liquorice or malva pudding maybe?

A quick google search revealed the following:



> Ethyl di glycol has low viscosity at low temperatures and it is this quality, combined with a low solidification point, which see it employed as a constituent part of many brake fluids.



Well, we're already vaping anti-freeze, may as well add brake fluid to the mix. All we need is to add gearbox oil and I'm sure @OnePowerfulCorsa will be loving this juice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Beware the vetkoek and slap tjips flavour with the oily ethyl di glycol! I'd actually also like to know which flavours it's used in. A quick glance through their flavour listing doesn't reveal anything that's obviously oily. Liquorice or malva pudding maybe?
> 
> A quick google search revealed the following:
> 
> ...



Huh? Now what did I do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

We're making a juice for you with anti-freeze and brake fluid in. You will not need to change your plugs and points as often.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/8/16)

I made the Malva pudding as 0% pg/vg and it came out beautifully...shake and vape at 4%. As said before, I made another with 4% Malva, 3% vanilla swirl and .3 apricot - absolutely stunning and my ADV for the last week or so.

Beware of the Jagermeister and Amarula... I did a batch each at 5% then toned it down to 4 and now 3! Both very strong... The Jagermeister contains alcohol for that special little kick... and the taste lingers in your coil for quite bit... I "flush" me coil with a straight strawberry, it's the only thing that (I find) does the trick with strong flavours...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

I'm still steeping my Malva and FA Custard. I'm going to do a Cly Cherry with FA Cola next. Then Cly Milk Tart with FA Forest Mix (berries).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I'm still steeping my Malva and FA Custard. I'm going to do a Cly Cherry with FA Cola next. Then Cly Milk Tart with FA Forest Mix (berries).



Sounds like a plan....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/8/16)

Btw, the caramel popcorn is kick-ass at 5%...again, shake and vape suited...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/8/16)

RichJB said:


> We're making a juice for you with anti-freeze and brake fluid in. You will not need to change your plugs and points as often.



Maintenance plan FTW!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

I'm wondering why the Jagermeister contains alcohol but their other alcohol flavours don't? I will be ordering more flavours from them, only got Malva, Milk Tart and Cherry with my first batch. I guess an obvious one to try would be a Jaggie Bomb: Jagermeister and Red Energy. 

I'm also intrigued to try the Buchu, I have no idea what that tastes like. Also, is Cerelac the baby porridge stuff? I'm trying to figure out what that would be like as a vape. I reckon a Buchu & Cerelac vape would cause a major "Huh?" moment among international vapers on on E-liquid recipes dot com.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I'm wondering why the Jagermeister contains alcohol but their other alcohol flavours don't? I will be ordering more flavours from them, only got Malva, Milk Tart and Cherry with my first batch. I guess an obvious one to try would be a Jaggie Bomb: Jagermeister and Red Energy.
> 
> I'm also intrigued to try the Buchu, I have no idea what that tastes like. Also, is Cerelac the baby porridge stuff? I'm trying to figure out what that would be like as a vape. I reckon a Buchu & Cerelac vape would cause a major "Huh?" moment among international vapers on on E-liquid recipes dot com.



Jagerbomb
I have both, will give a go and report back!

I sampled the Buchu but didn't take any - very herby... I'm sure your combo might work...

If you are in the Joburg area, I recommend that you go to visit Geoff, you can sample/smell all the flavours and get some nice insights from him. It's just around the corner from Eastgate. The only problem is that you end buying a bunch of stuff as it is difficult to refuse some of the delectable goodies on offer... I walked away with 22 bottles... 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

I'm on the West Rand so it's quite a hike for me. But I'm sometimes East on business so I'll schedule a visit next time I'm in that area. I'm particularly interested in the Condensed Milk, have you tried it? I was so disappointed when HIC said that FA's CM was more like ideal or powdered milk. Condensed milk is one of my favourite things and I so want a genuine CM flavour. If FA haven't done it the way I like, I'll be impressed if Cly can.


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I'm on the West Rand so it's quite a hike for me. But I'm sometimes East on business so I'll schedule a visit next time I'm in that area. I'm particularly interested in the Condensed Milk, have you tried it? I was so disappointed when HIC said that FA's CM was more like ideal or powdered milk. Condensed milk is one of my favourite things and I so want a genuine CM flavour. If FA haven't done it the way I like, I'll be impressed if Cly can.



I didn't get it because of his comments also... I'll be getting that and a couple others with me next order


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (11/8/16)

GregF said:


> OK I sent a request through to Geoff from Clyrolinx about his concentrates and what they are mixed with.
> Here is his answer
> 
> _"Over the months in which I’ve been supplying flavours, my supplier has changed their processes marginally which has affected the flavour composition to a slight degree._
> ...


I am not a scientist, but ethyl Di Glycol does not sound good for human consumption or inhalation if I understand this correctly. And from what I have read, oils in juices are a no-no for vaping. Just wondering.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Warlock (12/8/16)

Ethyl Di Glycol is a poison, but then so is Nicotine and Arsenic . I think it all depends on the quantity you expose yourself to. I’m just going to avoid the flavours that contain it until someone can enlighten us.
Sugar isn't good for you either..so remember, only eat the centre of a ring donut because that part is sugar free

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/16)

RichJB said:


> OK, 3% Malva 2% FA Custard is done in a 60:40 at 3mg. Into the steeping cupboard for two weeks. My initial smell test (no vaping yet) is that the Custard may need to be toned down or the Malva increased. But I'll see how it steeps first.



It's almost time for this one... Have you tried it yet?
I found that steeping did'nt do much here - mine was good to go - very slight changes after a week - not notable. The custard does need some time though...

I made another batch BTW = 4% Malva, 2% Cap Vanilla swirl, 2% Cap Vanilla Custard and 0.3% Cly Apricot - its a winner!!! I think the Malva & Vanilla swirl with a touch of apricot is still the best out of the 3 I made though... 
I found that the custard toned the Malva down a bit it - it detracts form the Malva IMO. I think this one is best as a stand alone...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (17/8/16)

My Malva and FA Custard is still steeping. It's been in the cupboard for 9 days, another 5 days or so then I'll be ready. I suspect it's going to be more custard and less malva taste, if aroma is anything to go by. I could try it now but I still have a bunch of juices on my desk and all my attys are full of other stuff. I'm mixing up some Cly Milk Tart and FA Forest Mix today. I don't know if that will work but I'm thinking that the milk tart might be quite bland and may need something to tart it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PsiSan (17/8/16)

So I ordered about 14 concentrates from pirates crog. Should recieve by Friday and will mix over the weekend and start making notes on our little project

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PsiSan (18/8/16)

Received my order a bit earlier than expected. Awesome service plus a extra surprise. So will start abit earlier with the notes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit (18/8/16)

How strong is the Apricot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/8/16)

moonunit said:


> How strong is the Apricot?



If you referring to the ratio in my Malva recipe, i only add 0.3% - 0.5% as it is a bit potent... It is not necessary but it adds that little "zing" which makes this recipe extra special.

The apricot itself is strong and must be used in small quantities - is has a fantastic authentic apricot flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (19/8/16)

@Rude Rudi , thanks for the feed back, tested apricot at 2.5% and it tasted like perfume. Might give it another at a lower %. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/8/16)

2.5% in a recipe or stand alone? 
If in a recipe, bring it way down - like under 1%. 
If stand alone, let it sit for at least a week - you'll find it mellows nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (24/8/16)

Mixing with a scale using Clyrolinx is a problem so I decanted all my Clyrolinx concentrates into plastic dripper bottles today. Was a mission but should be better/easier in the long run.
All the different concentrates poured out quite easy, like water, but I was quite surprised when I got to the Lemon.
It was very very thick, as thick as VG. First I thought there was something wrong with the 5ml bottle but the 20ml bottle was exactly the same.
Anyone else notice this or is it just me?


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/8/16)

GregF said:


> It was very very thick, as thick as VG. First I thought there was something wrong with the 5ml bottle but the 20ml bottle was exactly the same.
> Anyone else notice this or is it just me?



Sorry, I only have the lime - no lemon... Sounds strange though?


----------



## Desert (26/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Jagerbomb
> I have both, will give a go and report back!
> 
> @Rudi Rudi how did the Jagerbomb go?


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/8/16)

It's on my "To Do" list for tonight! After doing a plain Jagermeister which was VERY overpowering, I need to play a bit to get the right balance...

Will play and revert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (26/8/16)

@Rude Rudi @Desert The Jagermeister is very strong after mixing.
I have tried a Jagerbomb and you can check out what I had to say here


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/8/16)

GregF said:


> @Rude Rudi @Desert The Jagermeister is very strong after mixing.
> I have tried a Jagerbomb and you can check out what I had to say here


Thanks!


----------



## RichJB (26/8/16)

I am having very odd experiences with Cly. I have tried three mixes so far:

1) 3% Cly Malva with 2% FA Custard: all I'm tasting is custard.
2) 3% Cly Milk Tart with 2% FA Forest Mix. Didn't taste the berries at all, just Chanel No. 5 from the Milk Tart. Binned it.
3) 4% FA Cola with 2% Cly Cherry (HIC's recipe although he uses FA Black Cherry). All I'm tasting is Coke.

So Cly is either dominating or vanishes. I think I will have to do mixes with just Cly on its own to try and get a handle on how to use it.


----------



## PsiSan (26/8/16)

Indeed, also ran a little experiment, with Pirates Amarula and TFA bavarian cream. Still steeping so will give and update as soon as it is done. All my other recipes are from jut from Pirates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I am having very odd experiences with Cly. I have tried three mixes so far:
> 
> 1) 3% Cly Malva with 2% FA Custard: all I'm tasting is custard.
> 2) 3% Cly Milk Tart with 2% FA Forest Mix. Didn't taste the berries at all, just Chanel No. 5 from the Milk Tart. Binned it.
> ...



I've only made the Cly Malva form your list and have been very happy with the result. I upped the Malva to 5 with 3 vanilla swirl (and a touch of apricot) as mentioned before and is is beautiful! 

I think the Custard may "envelope" the malva as it steeps.

I added my own custard mix to prepared malva (in tank) and it does definitely mute it somewhat.

Give it a go as a single mix at 5 perhaps (and no steeping required).

PS - I am vaping it as we speak = been my ADV for a while now - on my 4th batch (in 3 weeks)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (26/8/16)

I've just made up a batch of Malva on its own at 2%. I'll add to that if the flavour is weak. I have to say, it smells delicious. I just hope that, without the custard, that aroma will come through as flavour this time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Desert (27/8/16)

GregF said:


> @Rude Rudi @Desert The Jagermeister is very strong after mixing.
> I have tried a Jagerbomb and you can check out what I had to say here



Thanks @GregF
I'll follow your recipe tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Desert (27/8/16)

I made an accidental Clyrolinx masterpiece.
I made singles of my first order at 5% because 3% sounded a little too good to be true and I wanted to get an idea of the flavours anyway. Amongst the flavour singles were a Peanutbutter and a Cookies and Cream. Satisfied with what they tasted like I mixed these two together.

Like a fool I never recorded or measured the ratios. So now I have an awesome little Palate cleanser of Peanut
CLY - Peanutbutter Cookies.

My best guess is:
Peanutbutter - 3%
Cookies and Cream - 2%

They steepes individually for 2 weeks and together for a week.
Ill certsinly be tweaking these two in the near future. Ive been playing with fruit flavours all along and this is a nice relief from all the tart and sweet mixes I have.

I meant to mention. So far all the flavours have changed colour (very slightly) when they've steeped enough. If your CLY juice is still clear.. its not ready yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JamesVaper (29/8/16)

Desert said:


> I made an accidental Clyrolinx masterpiece.
> I made singles of my first order at 5% because 3% sounded a little too good to be true and I wanted to get an idea of the flavours anyway. Amongst the flavour singles were a Peanutbutter and a Cookies and Cream. Satisfied with what they tasted like I mixed these two together.
> 
> Like a fool I never recorded or measured the ratios. So now I have an awesome little Palate cleanser of Peanut
> ...


I tried a combination with CLY that came out pretty darn good straight away. 4% Banana 3% Custard and 2% Marshmallow. It is quite sweet but so far the nicest I've made with CLY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shooterbuddy (29/8/16)

Hi All, what was the verdict on Clyrolinx Nicotine? I remember reading some people complaining about peppery taste. I am about to place an order with them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (29/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I've just made up a batch of Malva on its own at 2%. I'll add to that if the flavour is weak. I have to say, it smells delicious. I just hope that, without the custard, that aroma will come through as flavour this time.



Just got my Malva pudding today. Very excited to give this a shot. Gonna try it at 5% tonight and see how it vapes and steeps during the next week or so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JamesVaper (29/8/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> Hi All, what was the verdict on Clyrolinx Nicotine? I remember reading some people complaining about peppery taste. I am about to place an order with them...


I've had no problem with their Nicotine.


Shooterbuddy said:


> Hi All, what was the verdict on Clyrolinx Nicotine? I remember reading some people complaining about peppery taste. I am about to place an order with them...


I find their Nicotine to be A Ok. But I do like pepper lol. Nah, it doesn't taste like pepper to me. I also made a CLY creamy coffee 3% Came out darn good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (29/8/16)

Thanks for the feedback. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (29/8/16)

JamesVaper said:


> I tried a combination with CLY that came out pretty darn good straight away. 4% Banana 3% Custard and 2% Marshmallow. It is quite sweet but so far the nicest I've made with CLY



I know marshmallow is used often to sweeten a mix up but I find CLY marshmallow to be very strong and can take over a mix quite easily. Anything over 0.5% then all I taste is marshmallow.
I must admit that I have not had any other manufacturers marshmallow so it is difficult to compare, but if you are looking for a spot on marshmallow taste then that's what CLY marshmallow taste like.


----------



## GregF (29/8/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> Hi All, what was the verdict on Clyrolinx Nicotine? I remember reading some people complaining about peppery taste. I am about to place an order with them...



My son had a peppery throat problem with the nic but only because it was too strong. I cut down his nic and everything was fine.
I started on 6 and did not have a problem.
He started on 3 and after about two maybe three weeks he was complaining that it "hit the back of his throat".
After much testing and experimenting with cutting down the PG, pure VG...etc, we finally cut down the nic and everything was fine.


----------



## GregF (29/8/16)

Caveman said:


> Just got my Malva pudding today. Very excited to give this a shot. Gonna try it at 5% tonight and see how it vapes and steeps during the next week or so.



26/08/2016 made three Malva mixes
CLY Malva - 3%
CLY Cream - 2%

CLY Malva - 3%
CLY Custard - 2%

CLY Malva - 3%
CLY Ice Cream - 2%

Mix and taste
Malva-cream - very little malva and quite a bit of cream
Malva-custard - very little malva and a little custard
Malva-Ice Cream - very little malva and a little ice cream

Will taste again shortly but I think your 5% might be about right, maybe even more if it needs to pop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (29/8/16)

GregF said:


> 26/08/2016 made three Malva mixes
> CLY Malva - 3%
> CLY Cream - 2%
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. Very informative. I am going to try the Malva at 5% single and see, was thinking of adding .5-1% CAP VC or FA custard for the custard notes, but will play with it a bit. Will keep your percentages in mind though

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/16)

Caveman said:


> Just got my Malva pudding today. Very excited to give this a shot. Gonna try it at 5% tonight and see how it vapes and steeps during the next week or so.



You gonna love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (29/8/16)

The FA Custard killed my Malva, 3% Cly MP to 2% Custard. It's a nice vape but it's a plain custard vape. I think having MP on its own is probably best.

I just tried my 1% Torrone. It's OK, a bit weak so I can step it up a bit which is a relief. Was terrified I was going to get more perfume. My 2.5% Tiramisu is still in the steeping cupboard. I'm a bit frightened of it. There's like a low growling sound every time I open the cupboard.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caveman (29/8/16)

RichJB said:


> The FA Custard killed my Malva, 3% Cly MP to 2% Custard. It's a nice vape but it's a plain custard vape. I think having MP on its own is probably best.
> 
> I just tried my 1% Torrone. It's OK, a bit weak so I can step it up a bit which is a relief. Was terrified I was going to get more perfume. My 2.5% Tiramisu is still in the steeping cupboard. I'm a bit frightened of it. There's like a low growling sound every time I open the cupboard.


Thanks for sharing. I was thinking of introducing custard in small increments to a MP base and seeing what happens

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/8/16)

RichJB said:


> The FA Custard killed my Malva, 3% Cly MP to 2% Custard. It's a nice vape but it's a plain custard vape. I think having MP on its own is probably best.
> 
> I just tried my 1% Torrone. It's OK, a bit weak so I can step it up a bit which is a relief. Was terrified I was going to get more perfume. My 2.5% Tiramisu is still in the steeping cupboard. I'm a bit frightened of it. There's like a low growling sound every time I open the cupboard.


Lol, Tiramisu is a bold flavour. For you, liking less flavour, 2.5 % might be pushing the boundary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (29/8/16)

Some good ideas here. Added to watchlist.


----------



## Caveman (29/8/16)

Just mixed up my first CLY mixes. Just a quick mix session.

30ml mixes of both with Prime Nic. Don't think either of them are going to make a week of steeping. Good thing the rest of my orders are coming in tomorrow so I can make more mixes and these might just get some time. 

5% Malva Pudding 70/30 mix 2mg nic
Tested on Tsunami RDA 0.27ohm SS dual coil. Fresh wick with cotton bacon v2

Mixed it up, shook it, ran under hot tap water for a bit, shook the shit out of it and left it for 30 mins. Smells absolutely amazing. Has a slight coconut hint to it, and I am not a big fan of coconut vapes at all but it smells divine.

How does it taste straight after mix and shake?
Initial inhale is slight caramel taste with a sweet undertone. The initial taste is that of store bought pudding. Exhale is a pretty strong coconut taste, very good. Not a fan of coconut, but this lends a certain uniqueness to the taste that actually works really really well. Image a malva pudding without the creamy sauce, but yet not dry either. Not a dry malva pudding cake taste, but yet lacking the creaminess that the sauce gives a baked pudding. A tad chemical taste to it initially but overall still quite good. Needs a bit of a steep I reckon. I will leave it overnight without the cap and report back after I taste in the morning.

4% Naartjie 75/25 mix 3mg nic
Tested on IJoy Tornado 0.32ohm SS (didn't re-wick this, had XXX from VM in it before)
Took half a tank to get the XXX out, but damn what a refreshing naartjie taste. Like you took a piece of naartjie and just bit into it. Exhale of a slight taste of the skin of a naartjie, take the skin and squeeze it into your mouth, that taste but very light. Adds a very nice exhale taste to it. Also a bit chemical but I find that true for most citrus freshly mixed. (I keep going back to this Malva Pudding though lol) I can see this being a good ADV for me, I love naartjie and fruit vapes. Will leave overnight without the cap (About 6 hours before I get up) and report back after I taste in the morning.

Overall very very impressed so far with these flavors. Some of the best flavors right after mixing I've had of any brand. Can't wait to see what they taste like in the morning. They can only get better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/16)

Caveman said:


> Just mixed up my first CLY mixes. Just a quick mix session.
> 
> 5% Malva Pudding 70/30 mix 2mg nic
> Tested on Tsunami RDA 0.27ohm SS dual coil. Fresh wick with cotton bacon v2
> ...



Fantastic review! My sentiments exactly! 
On my last batch of Malva I mixed 5% Malva, 3% Vanilla swirl and 0.3 CLY apricot. This gives it that little extra boost and takes it to a new level. As per previous notes, the custards seems to overpower the Malva but the vanilla swirls enhances it nicely. 

I now do Naartjie straight at 4% as part of my daily rotation (just after my Malva!!)

Enjoy and let us know how it progresses!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (29/8/16)

Thanks @Caveman. Nice thorough review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (29/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Fantastic review! My sentiments exactly!
> On my last batch of Malva I mixed 5% Malva, 3% Vanilla swirl and 0.3 CLY apricot. This gives it that little extra boost and takes it to a new level. As per previous notes, the custards seems to overpower the Malva but the vanilla swirls enhances it nicely.
> 
> I now do Naartjie straight at 4% as part of my daily rotation (just after my Malva!!)
> ...


Thanks, I don't have vanilla swirl but have whipped cream incoming tomorrow so will test with that as well. I use apricot in my baked version so I will take your recommendation and add it next batch. I actually got the naartjie thanks to your recommendation on the other thread so I should be thanking you instead hehe

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (30/8/16)

Following - thanks to the contributors so far


----------



## Andre (30/8/16)

GregF said:


> OK I sent a request through to Geoff from Clyrolinx about his concentrates and what they are mixed with.
> Here is his answer
> 
> _"Over the months in which I’ve been supplying flavours, my supplier has changed their processes marginally which has affected the flavour composition to a slight degree._
> ...


@GregF you indicated in another thread that Clyrolinx would come back to you on their use of ethyl Di Glycol as a carrier and seemingly using oil based extracts. Nothing yet?


----------



## GregF (30/8/16)

Andre said:


> @GregF you indicated in another thread that Clyrolinx would come back to you on their use of ethyl Di Glycol as a carrier and seemingly using oil based extracts. Nothing yet?


I will follow up on that. Thanks for the reminder

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (30/8/16)

This is what Geoff got back from the lab @Andre 

Quote:

“Hi Geoff

There is massive chemical structure difference between Diethylene glycol (anti-freeze) and Carbitol (diethylene glycol monoethyl ether). The latter is what we use in some of our flavours as the solvent.

Diethylene glycol contains 4 carbon atoms and 10 hydrogen atoms while Carbitol contains 2 more carbon atoms and 3 more Hydrogen atoms. Based on how they are arranged diethylene glycol contains more alcohol groups while Carbitol contains more ether groups. This means Diethylene glycol is much more reactive than Carbitol.

Thus these two are vastly different which means it is not at all the same thing. We only keep food safe solvents on our site which get used in our food flavours.

Your client is welcome to send us reviewed articles and legislation on Carbitol and the use of it in the vaping industry in South Africa.

Unquote:

And this is what Geoff added himself

Quote:

Just by way of further explanation, as previously advised, our products contain EDG, which is Ethyl di glycol. The full name for this is diethylene glycol monoethyl ether. This is sometimes confused with DEG, which is Diethylene glycol. And as noted above, these are completely different.

However, as also noted above, if anyone has any information that confirms that EDG is unsafe for vaping, they should please let us know. In the meantime, short of any information to the contrary, we assume that our products are safe for vaping. I must also point out that internationally, this product is used in flavours and will most certainly be an ingredient in other international flavours which are used for vaping locally.

Unquote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (30/8/16)

Sorry @Andre this is what I received from Geoff before the last one posted. Just to be transparent.

I’m just waiting for the MSDS from the lab. I’ve reminded them again this morning. They’re doing a thorough investigation to ensure that this product is OK. If not, the flavours which contain it will be removed and re-formulated where possible.

But the amount used is so small that when diluted in PG/VG, it’s almost negligible, so the lab. is already telling me that it’s not a problem.

I’ll get back to you as soon as I receive their e-mail.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (30/8/16)

You know what, I already really like Geoff. I haven't had much experience with his products, but he is doing the effort required to ensure the safety of his product and making sure his clients are at ease and we know exactly what we are vaping and putting into our lungs and not being a douche about it. I support that and will be supporting him a lot more in the future. 

@GregF thanks for finding out all the information.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (30/8/16)

Second what @Caveman said. In the absence of regulation, it's important that vapers themselves take an active interest in what we are putting into our lungs, to safeguard ourselves in the interim. Props to Geoff for working with us on this. It might be a pain for him to do but ultimately, it's worth it if he's putting out a safer product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/8/16)

GregF said:


> Sorry @Andre this is what I received from Geoff before the last one posted. Just to be transparent.
> 
> I’m just waiting for the MSDS from the lab. I’ve reminded them again this morning. They’re doing a thorough investigation to ensure that this product is OK. If not, the flavours which contain it will be removed and re-formulated where possible.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your trouble @GregF, much appreciated. I do not know what the well known flavour brands (like FA) use, but shall try to find out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (31/8/16)

Mixed up the CLY Naartjie 4% last night and loving it. What a nice single shake and vape!
Also did CLY Malva 5%,TFA Vbic 2% and CLY Apricot .3%, Will revert after some steeping
CLY Rasberry 1.5%,CLY Blackberry 1.5%, CLY Blueberry 3%, CLY Cherry 1.5%, Haven't tried
CLY Menthol 1.5%, Koolada 2%, TFA Strawberry Ripe 7%, Like this but I am a Koolada fan

Anyone had any luck with Milktart, cinnamon fireball, carrot cake yet? Want to play with those tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shooterbuddy (31/8/16)

O also some feedback on the NIC from CLY. I mix at 3mg and not getting any peppery taste


----------



## PsiSan (31/8/16)

Since I am a sucker for sweet things, and all of you are on about malva pudding. I made a small order from CLY.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/8/16)

Malva is the BOMB! You wont regret it... Been on my daily rotation since I got me first taste of it!


----------



## RichJB (31/8/16)

I didn't have enough time at VapeCon to buy anything. I had to shoot off somewhere else and the queues were too long. But what you lose on the swings, you gain on the roundabouts. So I now have some bucks to get flavours, woohoo. I'm getting in a bunch of flavours from Cly, including many simple fruits (Apricot, Kiwi, Naartjie, Passion Fruit, Pear, Pineapple, Strawberry), Condensed Milk which FA doesn't do well and others don't do at all, Menthol which HIC reckons is much the same from brand to brand, Malt which intrigues me, and then Hazelnut, English Toffee and Butterscotch just to get a feel for Cly nuts and sweets.

To go with my bunch of Cly fruits, I have FA Custard already (HIC's gelato mixes), and am getting in Cly Ice Cream, FA Lemon Sicily, FA Jamaica Rum, FA Cream Fresh, TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust, Inawera Biscuit and Cactus. Then I'm also trying CAP Chocolate Fudge Brownie v2 and two FA baccy flavours in 7 Leaves and Maxx Blend which HIC reckons are the best and most complete starter flavours for tobacco. I'm not really a cigar or strong tobacco fan.

With this little lot, I should be able to crack out some tasty mixes. Before I pull the trigger, is there anything in there that anybody has had a bad experience with? Any "heading off at the pass" input appreciated.

In other news, my Torrone has come out perfectly. The 1% was a leeetle weak so I added a few more drops, then a few more drops again to get it just right. My totally unscientific guess is that it ended up around 2%. It fits very nicely with my "simple and not too strong" current approach and I'm hitting it constantly on the dripper, with the odd gulp of Irish Coffee in between. I've been sniffing my Tiramisu every day and thankfully it's mellowing nicely. A *lot* of the initial sharp coffee flavour has gone. I've also mixed some Vapeowave Peanut Butter with TFA Bananas Foster. I would have preferred Banana Nut Bread but I don't have any. I have no idea how it's going to come out. It'll probably be ghastly but hey, if you don't try, you'll never know.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (31/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I didn't have enough time at VapeCon to buy anything. I had to shoot off somewhere else and the queues were too long. But what you lose on the swings, you gain on the roundabouts. So I now have some bucks to get flavours, woohoo. I'm getting in a bunch of flavours from Cly, including many simple fruits (Apricot, Kiwi, Naartjie, Passion Fruit, Pear, Pineapple, Strawberry), Condensed Milk which FA doesn't do well and others don't do at all, Menthol which HIC reckons is much the same from brand to brand, Malt which intrigues me, and then Hazelnut, English Toffee and Butterscotch just to get a feel for Cly nuts and sweets.
> 
> To go with my bunch of Cly fruits, I have FA Custard already (HIC's gelato mixes), and am getting in Cly Ice Cream, FA Lemon Sicily, FA Jamaica Rum, FA Cream Fresh, TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust, Inawera Biscuit and Cactus. Then I'm also trying CAP Chocolate Fudge Brownie v2 and two FA baccy flavours in 7 Leaves and Maxx Blend which HIC reckons are the best and most complete starter flavours for tobacco. I'm not really a cigar or strong tobacco fan.
> 
> ...


Two very useful concentrates from FA is Vienna Cream and Lime Tahiti Cold pressed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (31/8/16)

Thank you, sir, added. Vienna Cream or Catalan? Or should I get both?


----------



## Andre (31/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Thank you, sir, added. Vienna Cream or Catalan? Or should I get both?


Certainly Vienna, you could go without Catalan if you have Vienna imo. Rather go for FA Coconut, the best of all coconut concentrates.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/8/16)

I check this thread always just to know what flavours i should be ordering. Thanks guys!!


----------



## RichJB (31/8/16)

Thanks @Andre, I wish I could get _any_ type of Coconut from BLCK but they're out of FA (does Richio ever stock FA Coconut), Capella and Inawera. That leaves me with TFA and I've heard mixed reviews about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Thanks @Andre, I wish I could get _any_ type of Coconut from BLCK but they're out of FA (does Richio ever stock FA Coconut), Capella and Inawera. That leaves me with TFA and I've heard mixed reviews about it.


That is a pity. From what I know now, I would not get TFA Coconut. Eliquidconcentrates have FA stock here - same price.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan (31/8/16)

I have used TFA coconut in a a few recipes, must say not a huge fan. Becomes very overpowering, does add a mild fizz and I would not go over 3.5% wuth it. But that is just me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (31/8/16)

Andre said:


> Two very useful concentrates from FA is Vienna Cream and Lime Tahiti Cold pressed.


Man o man I can't handle Lime Tahiti Cold Pressed. Even at 0.1% that stuff scratches my throat like barbed wire. Agree with Vienna cream. If your budget allows pick up some Catalan cream also

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (31/8/16)

Thanks again, @Andre. Guys, if I can pick your brains some more, which Strawberry would you go for? I have googled and the range of views has left me more confused than ever. FA's Red Touch doesn't seem too popular and even HIC seems a bit lukewarm about it. The stock favourite appears to be TFA's Strawberry Ripe. Then I've read reviews of Inawera's various ones (Shisha, Strawberry Kiss, Wild Strawberry) that range from "OMG best flavour ever!" to "Avoid!!!!!!!" Then there's Capella's Sweet and Taffy too. It seems one of the most controversial and polarising flavours.


----------



## PsiSan (31/8/16)

Depends on what you going for, TFA strawberry ripe is exactly that. Sweet natural strawberry. Some of the others has a more artificial taste, but that has it uses in things like custards and ice creams


----------



## Shooterbuddy (31/8/16)

I have not tried the other strawberries but I do use the TFA Strawberry Ripe A LOT!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (31/8/16)

OK, thanks, it seems Strawberry Ripe is a safe choice. I'll go for that instead of the Cly. I'm a bit nervous about Strawberry because it seems so hit and miss, much like Coconut. So to replace the Strawberry in my Cly order, I am going to go for... has anybody tried Cerelac yet? I see GregF hasn't even had a go. Am I going to be the first oke on this forum who has vaped baby food? I might just be. Someone tell Silver that we need a new forum medal for "Infant Formula Vaping Fiend".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (31/8/16)

I do have Cerelac and I have tried it a while ago. Cant remember what it tasted like and I cant find any notes on it either, which is frustrating the hell out of me. So yea I have vaped baby food......


----------



## GregF (31/8/16)

Now you got me looking for that little 10ml sample I mixed. It's got to be around here somewhere


----------



## RichJB (31/8/16)

Ah, I'll be interested to hear what you thought of it, Greg. Personally, I'm hoping it will be a fairly neutral creamy-milk-wheat sort of base which would give some texture to fruits and berries in particular.

OK, trigger pulled, flavours incoming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (31/8/16)

A quick update on the Malva Pudding. I added some TFA Whipped Cream tonight. My best guess is around 0.5% since I kinda eyeballed it.. it's a whole new dimension of flavour. Needs a bit more so will mix up with 1% whipped cream and test. I am loving it atm. In my limitless plus rdta with some fuzed clapton at 0.3ohm it is pretty darn delicious. Been vaping it non stop, my 30 ml is almost done.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/8/16)

N


Caveman said:


> A quick update on the Malva Pudding. I added some TFA Whipped Cream tonight. My best guess is around 0.5% since I kinda eyeballed it.. it's a whole new dimension of flavour. Needs a bit more so will mix up with 1% whipped cream and test. I am loving it atm. In my limitless plus rdta with some fuzed clapton at 0.3ohm it is pretty darn delicious. Been vaping it non stop, my 30 ml is almost done.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Sounds lekker! Will try the whipped cream...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (3/9/16)

Hi. Just made a batch of cinnamon fireball:
3mg Nic 
3% cinnamon fireball 
90% vg
Shake and vape

If you liked fireballs you'll love this  tastes exactly like that without the burn 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (3/9/16)

@GregF, I remember you saying earlier that you had decanted your Cly flavours and were surprised at how thick and syrupy the Lemon was. I have just mixed up a 10ml tester of Cerelac and also find it very gooey. It's like it's been formulated with VG rather than PG. I'm wondering if this is the ethyl di glycol thing? Although I don't see how lemon could possibly be described as an "oily" flavour. But the Cerelac is definitely way thicker than my other Cly flavours.


----------



## GregF (3/9/16)

RichJB said:


> @GregF, I remember you saying earlier that you had decanted your Cly flavours and were surprised at how thick and syrupy the Lemon was. I have just mixed up a 10ml tester of Cerelac and also find it very gooey. It's like it's been formulated with VG rather than PG. I'm wondering if this is the ethyl di glycol thing? Although I don't see how lemon could possibly be described as an "oily" flavour. But the Cerelac is definitely way thicker than my other Cly flavours.



The cerelac I have is in a 5ml bottle and I didnt decanter the few 5ml I had.
Will open it up though and have a look and let you know.

On another note, popped into Geoff today to restock a few things. I asked him about the lemon and he told me that yes it is thick but new stock will be thinner. There was a reason but I cant remember the whole explanation.
Another thing which I never thought of was that people who have nut allergies can vape nut flavours no problem.
They are not made from nuts, just taste like nuts. The nut allergy thing never crossed my mind.
We had quite a long chat and also spoke about the "oily issue"
@Andre there are no oils in the concentrates. It is just a term that he uses (which I suggested he not do). Like VG is "oily" hell they even use it for lubrication in certain industries. He even went on to say that if you are worried then mix something and let it stand. It will not separate, which any oil will do.
Hope that settles a few concerns.

[edit] I told Geoff about this thread so Geoff if you are reading this then correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/9/16)

What's the flavour profile on the Cerelac? I'm planning to get a few refills from Geoff this week...Malva is top of the list off course!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (4/9/16)

GregF said:


> 26/08/2016 made three Malva mixes
> CLY Malva - 3%
> CLY Cream - 2%
> 
> ...



I settled on the following
CLY Malva - 5%
CLY Cream - 2%

CLY Malva - 5%
CLY Custard - 3%

CLY Malva - 5%
CLY Ice Cream - 3%

Malva-Cream is nice
Malva-Custard is OK
Malva-Ice cream is the best. The Malva really shines through.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shooterbuddy (4/9/16)

I'm enjoying the malva with vbic and apricot. Thinking a bit of hazelnut for the next batch... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (4/9/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> Hi. Just made a batch of cinnamon fireball:
> 3mg Nic
> 3% cinnamon fireball
> 90% vg
> ...



Ok I just made this shake and vape and I am still coughing and trying to catch my breath.
Did you try this in a dripper?
Would have been a candid camera classic if someone had seen me!


----------



## Shooterbuddy (5/9/16)

GregF said:


> Ok I just made this shake and vape and I am still coughing and trying to catch my breath.
> Did you try this in a dripper?
> Would have been a candid camera classic if someone had seen me!


Haha yes in a dripper  different tastes buds I guess. Lol. I love it my wife hates it 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

Caveman said:


> Man o man I can't handle Lime Tahiti Cold Pressed. Even at 0.1% that stuff scratches my throat like barbed wire. Agree with Vienna cream. If your budget allows pick up some Catalan cream also
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Here is a trick for you. Add FA 7 Leaves up to a maximum of 1.0 % in any recipe that uses any lime flavour that tastes too sour or sharp for you. The 7 Leaves will add no tobacco flavour, but will make the lime sweet and mild.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Shooterbuddy (6/9/16)

GregF said:


> Ok I just made this shake and vape and I am still coughing and trying to catch my breath.
> Did you try this in a dripper?
> Would have been a candid camera classic if someone had seen me!



ok so back on this one today. I noticed anything above 45 Watts it gets heavy on the throat. Above 55 and it get hectic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (11/9/16)

GregF said:


> Ok I just made this shake and vape and I am still coughing and trying to catch my breath.
> Did you try this in a dripper?
> Would have been a candid camera classic if someone had seen me!





Shooterbuddy said:


> Haha yes in a dripper  different tastes buds I guess. Lol. I love it my wife hates it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



OK @Shooterbuddy I tried this again, low wattage, high wattage and still cant handle it. Thought it was me so gave some to my son to try. After his first hit he was also coughing and spluttering.
His verdict......you must have a metal throat or this is a joke.
If it is the latter them you got me big time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (11/9/16)

Lol no not a joke. I love it. Maybe pipe smoking over the years has something to do with it  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (11/9/16)

Hell I used to smoke 40-50 Malboro Red a day and still cant vape this....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PsiSan (12/9/16)

So did some testing on CLY concentrates there is a slight perfumey taste on the back notes (7 out of the 8 wich of 5 is single profile) mixes I made. Going to move them to another room where I can steep them without the lids, for a couple of more days. Keep in mind these juices have only done 9 days so far. So not judging till the end result is in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (12/9/16)

Andre said:


> Here is a trick for you. Add FA 7 Leaves up to a maximum of 1.0 % in any recipe that uses any lime flavour that tastes too sour or sharp for you. The 7 Leaves will add no tobacco flavour, but will make the lime sweet and mild.


Really?
Thats crazy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (13/9/16)

Been thinking of diy for a while now. This is gonna be my first foray into the alchemists tower as a complete n00b. Had some fun blending premade juices before but had to progress down to the potionmasters dungeon eventually.

I just pulled the trigger this morning and got me some vg, pg and concentrates from CLY. Gonna try doing some mixing this afternoon and will let you guys know. Got 4 fruit concentrates, cherry, watermelon, litchi and mango, and some more desserty type stuff as well (amaretto, cheesecake, shortbread).

Not sure just as yet as to how I wanna start, but was thinking of doing the 4 fruits straight up at first, and an amaretto shortbread which I am hoping might turn into a biscotti type affair.

Will hold off on the cheesecake till next mixing day. 1 other thing though, you guys are sorta making me regret not getting malva pudding. Off to the apothecary for some mixing supplies and time to begin...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/9/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Been thinking of diy for a while now. This is gonna be my first foray into the alchemists tower as a complete n00b. Had some fun blending premade juices before but had to progress down to the potionmasters dungeon eventually.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger this morning and got me some vg, pg, nic and concentrates from CLY. Gonna try doing some mixing this afternoon and will let you guys know. Got 4 fruit concentrates, cherry, watermelon, litchi and mango, and some more desserty type stuff as well (amaretto, cheesecake, shortbread).
> 
> ...



Fantastic! Feel free to ask here - there is a load of experience in this forum - If you are not sure, ask first.

Some basics:

Start with some basic, tired and tested recipes
Don't wing it
Use an e-liquid calculator
Stick to the recipe - if it says 1%, use 1%. 
Don't double dip (if using syringes)
Get a scale
Let it steep

There are load of online help, some here and here. These pages will contain links to the online calculators, etc

Just a note in the CLY flavours...start LOW and progress from there. Some are reporting as low as 2-3% - never more than 4.
Careful with the Amaretto...it's potent and will overpower everything in its path!

Good luck!


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (13/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Fantastic! Feel free to ask here - there is a load of experience in this forum - If you are not sure, ask first.
> 
> Some basics:
> 
> ...


Thanks
Got the first batch out. Everything at 3% by volume flavour. As can be seen, 0mg is my new thing. Did the amoretti biscotti at 3% shortbread and 0.5% amaretto. All is looking good for now. Gonna let the fruits ripen for a week or so.
Amoretti biscotti maybe have to take 2, will check in a weeks time.
Were you guys also close to the point of licking fingers while doing this. Haven't felt this hungry in a while...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shooterbuddy (14/9/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> Mixed up the CLY Naartjie 4% last night and loving it. What a nice single shake and vape!
> Also did CLY Malva 5%,TFA Vbic 2% and CLY Apricot .3%, Will revert after some steeping
> CLY Rasberry 1.5%,CLY Blackberry 1.5%, CLY Blueberry 3%, CLY Cherry 1.5%, Haven't tried
> CLY Menthol 1.5%, Koolada 2%, Like this but I am a Koolada fan
> ...



Some feedback: 
Very happy with the Malva I made but think I'll up the apricot a tad and add some hazelnut.
Haven't tried the berry combo yet but smelled extremely strong-will see...
Loving the menthol mix nice sweet menthol, The koolada is quite strong(perfect for me) so some of you might want to tone that down a bit

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## PsiSan (15/9/16)

Just a quick update. Did another testing session on the CLY juices again, the perfumey taste is still there. That is now after 9 days of closed lid steeping and 3 days without the lid. Going to leave it a couple of more days and hopefully it will go away.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/9/16)

PsiSan said:


> Just a quick update. Did another testing session on the CLY juices again, the perfumey taste is still there. That is now after 9 days of closed lid steeping and 3 days without the lid. Going to leave it a couple of more days and hopefully it will go away.



Mmmm...wishful thinking me thinks...


----------



## PsiSan (15/9/16)

@Rude Rudi will have to wait and see. I try not to be to hasty in turning people off to a company. Even if I do carry some grudges towards some. Will experiment more with them aswell. Maybe adding much less and use it more as a supporting role or something along those lines, concentrates cant go to waste like that .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/9/16)

PsiSan said:


> @Rude Rudi will have to wait and see. I try not to be to hasty in turning people off to a company. Even if I do carry some grudges towards some. Will experiment more with them aswell. Maybe adding much less and use it more as a supporting role or something along those lines, concentrates cant go to waste like that .



I'm fully with you. I enjoy 95% of the concentrates I got from CLY and use them regularly. BTW, I subbed the CAP Sweet Mango with CLY Mango for the Mango Crack recipe form @Andre and it turned out beautifully! 

I was referring to some of the flavours, which I should have justified in my comment, which have been steeping for about 6 weeks and alas, the perfumey taste has not dissipated... 
I make particular reference to Strawberries and Cream, Amarula, Jagermeister and Carrot Cake.

My comment was intended to be tongue in cheek - apologies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I'm fully with you. I enjoy 95% of the concentrates I got from CLY and use them regularly. BTW, I subbed the CAP Sweet Mango with CLY Mango for the Mango Crack recipe form @Andre and it turned out beautifully!
> 
> I was referring to some of the flavours, which I should have justified in my comment, which have been steeping for about 6 weeks and alas, the perfumey taste has not dissipated...
> I make particular reference to Strawberries and Cream, Amarula, Jagermeister and Carrot Cake.
> ...



@Rude Rudi ..that is not music to my ears...the exact flavours are the ones I wanted to try out...bugger


----------



## Shooterbuddy (15/9/16)

@Rude Rudi 
what percentage did you use on carrot cake? I tried 3% and it seems hectic strong and not nice at all. Only steeped a few days though. 

So far had a few CLA mixes that I really enjoy and a couple of misses. I think it's to be expected seeing as there is no point of reference to work with so it's true experimenting  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rude Rudi ..that is not music to my ears...the exact flavours are the ones I wanted to try out...bugger



You may have different results. I mixed them at 3 and 4% - perhaps dropping the ratios will effect the outcome?
The carrot cake is HECTIC and is not to be used as a single flavour (as I did) - it is the flavour base from a traditional carrot cake and used very sparingly with a ice cream, custard, cupcake/cookie, etc as the main flavour.

I'm sure we can, together, get this right...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (15/9/16)

@Rude Rudi , Really hope I didnt sound hostile, then it is me who should be apologizing. I always try to support local as much as possible, but we cannot be biased on a product or service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/9/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> @Rude Rudi
> what percentage did you use on carrot cake? I tried 3% and it seems hectic strong and not nice at all. Only steeped a few days though.
> 
> So far had a few CLA mixes that I really enjoy and a couple of misses. I think it's to be expected seeing as there is no point of reference to work with so it's true experimenting
> ...



See post above - I mixed it at 4%. I contacted Geoff at CLY and this was his response:

_"The Carrot cake is very strong on the spice side and is generally used at lower levels. 4% would be a bit high for this flavour. It’s generally mixed with something to soften it like a Cream, Custard or Ice-cream."
_
Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/16)

Received my order from Clyrolinx last night. Really professional...quick response...well packed... good documentation. I'm too old to wait for steeping so mixed up some Malva, Berries and Naartjie (3-4%) all at 3mg nic. (mix,shake,warmup,shake...vape) The nic seems fine, zero peppery taste as reported by others.

Love the Malva, my thanks to those who recommended it. Berries really nice. Naartjie really fantastic !!

Spent ages changing wicks in various tanks/drippers to try out the new flavours.

Will be trying out the other flavours later.

My thanks to Clyrolinx for providing nic, VG,PG, flavours etc. at a reasonable price. As I have said before on this forum, if we truly want to help others to get off the stinkies the price must be similar (or cheaper) than smoking. The only way to achieve this is through DIY juice. Clyrolinx is helping to make this possible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> See post above - I mixed it at 4%. I contacted Geoff at CLY and this was his response:
> 
> _"The Carrot cake is very strong on the spice side and is generally used at lower levels. 4% would be a bit high for this flavour. It’s generally mixed with something to soften it like a Cream, Custard or Ice-cream."
> _
> Hope this helps!



maybe @Geoff can put a list of recommended %...i know tastes vary but it will be a starting point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF (16/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> You may have different results. I mixed them at 3 and 4% - perhaps dropping the ratios will effect the outcome?
> The carrot cake is HECTIC and is not to be used as a single flavour (as I did) - it is the flavour base from a traditional carrot cake and used very sparingly with a ice cream, custard, cupcake/cookie, etc as the main flavour.
> 
> I'm sure we can, together, get this right...



Tried the carrot the other day for the first time @ 1% and it is quite hectic, a lot of cinnamon, I didn't like it at all. Maybe some small % would work. I also agree with you on the Amarula (I dont like it) and Jagermeister is very strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/9/16)

I went back to my CLY concentrates last weekend and tried somethign simple

3% cream soda and another with 3% cola.

To my surprise after 4 days, and the cream soda has turned rose pink :s

Will drip some this weekend to taste. Is this the standard for Creamsoda @GregF


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/9/16)

@boxerulez ...damn that is funky man...how is the smell though? does it smell like creme soda?


----------



## boxerulez (16/9/16)

Smells like creamsoda less the sweet.


----------



## RichJB (16/9/16)

I have nine Cly single mixes steeping, most at 2%. Although I haven't tasted them yet, my daily smell tests are suggesting:

1) Malva. The coconut aroma has developed well with steeping. But this is already known to be a good flavour so nothing to report here.
2) Milk Tart. I had a bad perfumey experience when mixing this with FA Forest Mix so I ditched it and mixed up MT on its own. It's smelling very dry and crusty, I reckon it will need a cream/custard/ice cream to make it palatable. Like the Carrot Cake, this one might be difficult to get right.
3) English Toffee. This smells spot on, buttery and rich, looking forward to this.
4) Cerelac and Malt. I don't know how to describe these but am not really looking forward to vaping them. There is a mustiness and heaviness about them that doesn't appeal. And the Malt is at only 1%!
5) Condensed Milk. It's very identifiably a caramel-y CM aroma but there is also a synthetic/dry note in there that is not appealing to me. Not sure how it will taste.
6) Passion Fruit, Strawberry, Cherry. All these were very sharp and chemically initially but more fruity characters have developed since. However, I'm getting neon-hued candy flavour, not authentic fruit. That is not necessarily a bad thing, candy flavours have their uses. But I don't think HIC would describe these as authentic juicy fruit flavours.

I have a bunch more (Naartjie, Pineapple, Apricot, Butterscotch, Coconut, Hazelnut, Kiwi, Menthol, Pear, Ice-cream) which I have yet to mix. I don't have enough bottles and don't vape enough juice to do this stuff quickly.

BTW, does anybody use the in-built drippers in the Cly bottles? They are just too slow for me, my scale switches off. So I take the dripper doohickey out and use a pipette instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/9/16)

RichJB said:


> BTW, does anybody use the in-built drippers in the Cly bottles? They are just too slow for me, my scale switches off. So I take the dripper doohickey out and use a pipette instead.



Same here - i thought I was doing something wrong...
I pull 'em out and dump 'em...


----------



## PsiSan (16/9/16)

Also took them off and chucked them


----------



## GregF (16/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> I went back to my CLY concentrates last weekend and tried somethign simple
> 
> 3% cream soda and another with 3% cola.
> 
> ...



Sorry I dont know, never tried it....yet


----------



## GregF (16/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Same here - i thought I was doing something wrong...
> I pull 'em out and dump 'em...





PsiSan said:


> Also took them off and chucked them



Dont dump them, the bottle leaks without that little plastic thingy.
I have decantered most of my stuff and the few 5ml that are left I pull the little plastic "dripper" out everytime I want to use it then put it back. It is mission but when these 5ml are finished IF I replace them it will be 20ml which I will put in dropper bottles.
I wanted to dump the dribble top as well. Took the top off an empty bottle, filled it with water, screw cap back on and shook it. It leaks a bit, not much but it does leak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsiSan (16/9/16)

Thanks @GregF will keep it in mind, they stand upright so should not be a problem, other wise I have spare dripper bottles I can use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/9/16)

It might be something that Geoff wants to look at, it's pointless adding the cost of a dropper if customers aren't going to use them. Although I guess his customers in the food and drink industry might like them. I wouldn't mind if he just used the same standard droppers as Blck. I do like that his flavours come in glass bottles, though. I'm not sure if it makes any difference but I feel better storing stuff in glass than in plastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shooterbuddy (16/9/16)

I'm happy with the bottles but that's because I mix with syringes. They've been very accommodating and I can not see any reason why they wouldn't supply in a different bottle if asked. Would be cheaper for them anyway 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (16/9/16)

I've been on a quest to do implement-less mixing and I'm almost there, the only thing I need to eliminate now is pipette use for Cly flavours. If I can do that, I can mix ten bottles and not have any washing up afterwards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shooterbuddy (16/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I've been on a quest to do implement-less mixing and I'm almost there, the only thing I need to eliminate now is pipette use for Cly flavours. If I can do that, I can mix ten bottles and not have any washing up afterwards.


Are you mixing by scale? I maybe should consider it. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (16/9/16)

Yes, I mix by scale. My routine is as follows:

1) Put bottle on scale and switch on scale, display reads 0.0 as it tares on switch-on.
2) Add nic from plastic dropper bottle. Tare scale.
3) Add PG from Wimpy-style ketchup bottle with thin nozzle. Drips if I hold bottle horizontally with no pressure, makes thin trickle if I apply pressure. Tare scale.
4) Add VG from Alcolin Cold Glue-style sloped nozzle bottle. Works beautifully, the thick VG either comes out in a tiny trickle or quite a thick flow again depending on nozzle angle and bottle pressure. Tare scale.
5) Add flavours from dropper bottles.
6) Put cap on bottle, shake, put away to steep.
7) Turn off scale.
8) Done.

I can add everything with infinite precision and there is a not a single implement, other than the mixing/steeping bottle, which is used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Yes, I mix by scale. My routine is as follows:
> 
> 1) Put bottle on scale and switch on scale, display reads 0.0 as it tares on switch-on.
> 2) Add nic from plastic dropper bottle. Tare scale.
> ...



I do the same, except I add the VG last - had a few instances where the mixing bottle was too full - I can then add a little less VG if needs be...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## moonunit (16/9/16)

I must say the quality of the nic seems very decent, haven't picked up any difference between this and Prime nic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (16/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I do the same, except I add the VG last - had a few instances where the mixing bottle was too full - I can then add a little less VG if needs be...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yup I do the same. First nic then concentrates then PG then VG.
The beauty about putting in the VG last is that you can pour like mad until your bottle is nearly full, then check the scale out to see where you are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (16/9/16)

Since I switched to pure PG nic it has made things a lot easier as well.
Can take out the fridge and squirt straight into your little juice bottle.
Well sometimes it's not that little........at least that what I tell my girlfriend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/16)

I do the same thing:

1. flavours
2. NIC in PG
3. PG
Swirl to mix all PG base ingredients
4. VG
Close and shake

Except where I mix in an erlenmeyer flask to put onto the magnetic stirrer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/9/16)

Just thought I'd share this.

Cream Soda 7 days steep in the dark. No heat.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Just thought I'd share this.
> 
> Cream Soda 7 days steep in the dark. No heat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk




Funny color.....


----------



## boxerulez (16/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Funny color.....


Yes 

Will drip some tomorrow afternoon and tell you what its like.

85/15
1.5mg nic
3% cly creamsoda

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (21/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Yes
> 
> Will drip some tomorrow afternoon and tell you what its like.
> 
> ...


@boxerulez how did the cream soda taste?


----------



## boxerulez (21/9/16)

Have not gotten to it yet. Maybe this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taytay (22/9/16)

I have given in to my diy curiosity and received my first clyrolinx order today. Yay! 
I liked the simplicity of the premixed pg/vg/nic so I wanted to order everything from them to save on postage. Spent some time reading this whole thread and searching ecigssa for all references to Cly concentrates and only got flavors that others have reported as being good. Mixed up some singles (all at 5%) tonight and couldn't resist testing them immediately. Naartjie lovely! Berries smell heavenly but little low on taste so I can see myself tweaking that a bit, unless the flavor develops with time? Red Energy kinda tasted like kiddies cough mix, but in a good way. Butterscotch very nice, was worried it would taste artificial based on the smell but it really doesn't. Caramel popcorn however has an artificial initial taste but wonderful popcorn aftertaste. Hoping the artificial taste will fade a bit with a few weeks resting? 
The premix base is as easy to work with as I thought, thoroughly chuffed! And no peppery nic taste as some reported. 
All still very new to me so I am trying to get an idea of how things taste before I start with my own mixes. Only mixes that I am planning on doing tomorrow when I have more time is the 
1) malva pudding + ice cream + apricot and 
2) peanut butter + cookies & cream and
3) watermelon + condensed milk. 
I chose these because I could find recipes with ratios. 
I get a definite feeling of potential here... And still can't get over the amount of stuff I got for just R500! Can't see myself giving up my Wiener Vape anytime soon but a bit of diy for variation may just give my vaping budget the relief it needs  so exciting!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## GregF (22/9/16)

Taytay said:


> I have given in to my diy curiosity and received my first clyrolinx order today. Yay!
> I liked the simplicity of the premixed pg/vg/nic so I wanted to order everything from them to save on postage. Spent some time reading this whole thread and searching ecigssa for all references to Cly concentrates and only got flavors that others have reported as being good. Mixed up some singles (all at 5%) tonight and couldn't resist testing them immediately. Naartjie lovely! Berries smell heavenly but little low on taste so I can see myself tweaking that a bit, unless the flavor develops with time? Red Energy kinda tasted like kiddies cough mix, but in a good way. Butterscotch very nice, was worried it would taste artificial based on the smell but it really doesn't. Caramel popcorn however has an artificial initial taste but wonderful popcorn aftertaste. Hoping the artificial taste will fade a bit with a few weeks resting?
> The premix base is as easy to work with as I thought, thoroughly chuffed! And no peppery nic taste as some reported.
> All still very new to me so I am trying to get an idea of how things taste before I start with my own mixes. Only mixes that I am planning on doing tomorrow when I have more time is the
> ...



Be careful with some of CLY stuff @ 5%.
It's quite harsh


----------



## Taytay (23/9/16)

T


GregF said:


> Be careful with some of CLY stuff @ 5%.
> It's quite harsh


Thanks @GregF 
I actually printed the list of %'s that you posted a while ago to use as a reference when I start mixing tonight, just did these 5 single mixes at 5% since I was like a little kid who just HAD to play with her new toys but had very little time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (25/9/16)

Has anybody tried the CLY Apple crumble? Thinking of doing a Blueberry apple crumble but unsure of percentages


----------



## GregF (25/9/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> Has anybody tried the CLY Apple crumble? Thinking of doing a Blueberry apple crumble but unsure of percentages



I did the Apple Crumble and Blueberry @3%. 
Tried an Apple pie thingy with Apple Crumble and Custard. Was so so.
Tried a Blueberry cheescake with Blueberry and Cheescake and didnt really get it to work.
The Blueberry was OK but something with the cheesecake just wasn't working.


----------



## Shooterbuddy (25/9/16)

Ended up doing 
CLY Apple crumble 4%
CLY blueberry 2%
FA Vienna cream 1.5%
EM 3%

Will report after some steeping 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shooterbuddy (26/9/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> Some feedback:
> Very happy with the Malva I made but think I'll up the apricot a tad and add some hazelnut.
> Haven't tried the berry combo yet but smelled extremely strong-will see...
> Loving the menthol mix nice sweet menthol, The koolada is quite strong(perfect for me) so some of you might want to tone that down a bit



Sorry guys made a mistake. On the Menthol mix I also added 7%Strawberry ripe. Completely forgot about that. Realized yesterday when I made another batch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

So, I made this with 2 CLY flavours, inspired form this one:

*Buddha*
6% Sweet Lychee (CAP) 
2% Mango (CLY) 
2% Naartjie (CLY) 

A nice and refreshing summer vape. The 2 CLY flavours, only at 2%, overwhelms the Lycheee a tad so I will drop to 1.5% for the next batch.
I did a 70/30, 3% nic.

Nice and simple, no steeping required - shake and vape title worthy...

Original recipe:
8% Sweet Lychee (CAP) 
3% Sweet Mango (CAP) 
3% Sweet Tangerine (CAP)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shooterbuddy (26/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I made this with 2 CLY flavours, inspired form this one:
> 
> *Buddha*
> 6% Sweet Lychee (CAP)
> ...




This sounds great. Really need some lychee


----------



## Shooterbuddy (28/9/16)

Hi made another batch of malva pudding. 

CLY malva 5%
Vbic 2.5%
CLY Apricot 0.3%
Butter peacan 2%

After two days it's fantastic imo. A winner. Might up the Apricot a tad more next time but loving this one 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (28/9/16)

I just mixed Cly Malva with a generic base of FA Meringue, FA Vienna Cream, TFA Vanilla Swirl and Acetyl Pyrazine. I have a yearning to add FA Fuji, FA Walnut and FA Brandy too for a sort of tipsy tart with baked Apple and Walnut topping but I think that might be too complex for my n00b mixing skills. I'll try the simple one first and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shooterbuddy (28/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I just mixed Cly Malva with a generic base of FA Meringue, FA Vienna Cream, TFA Vanilla Swirl and Acetyl Pyrazine. I have a yearning to add FA Fuji, FA Walnut and FA Brandy too for a sort of tipsy tart with baked Apple and Walnut topping but I think that might be too complex for my n00b mixing skills. I'll try the simple one first and see how it goes.


This also sounds good!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/9/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> Hi made another batch of malva pudding.
> 
> CLY malva 5%
> Vbic 2.5%
> ...



Aha!!! the butter pecan sounds great in there! Will give it a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (29/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Aha!!! the butter pecan sounds great in there! Will give it a go!


It gives it that bit of depth I thought was lacking if that makes any sense  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

RichJB said:


> OK, so I have finally got around to testing my single Cly mixes after a looooong steep (3 weeks+). After all the reports of perfumey results I was worried but this is what I've found so far:
> 
> Malt (1%): quite a neutral dense inhale, the exhale provides a sweetish malt-caramel particularly on the roof of the mouth. I think this could make an interesting sub for caramel or butterscotch in some mixes.
> 
> ...



Wow, very well written and described @RichJB 

May we move that post to the Clyrolinx Concentrate Reviews thread?
Here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/clyrolinx-concentrate-reviews.t26602/


----------



## RichJB (29/9/16)

Thanks @Silver, it will fit there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (10/10/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> Hi made another batch of malva pudding.
> 
> CLY malva 5%
> Vbic 2.5%
> ...



Tweaked this a bit more

CLY Malva 5%
TFA VBIC 2.5%
CLY Apricot .5%
FW Butter Peacan 2%
FA Hazelnut 2%

And its YUM, doubt this one is gong to see any steeping have not put it down since mixing last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (10/10/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> Tweaked this a bit more
> 
> CLY Malva 5%
> VBIC 2.5%
> ...



TFA or CAP VBIC?
I dont know what the difference is but I do have CAP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (10/10/16)

GregF said:


> TFA or CAP VBIC?
> I dont know what the difference is but I do have CAP


Updated 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (13/10/16)

Had to do an emergency PG and Nic buy today, so I got some Clyrolinx PG and Nic and picked up a couple of test flavors also.

Mixed up:
CLY Malva Pudding 4%
CLY Apricot 0.3%
TFA Whipped Cream 1%

*Initial test (Shake and vape)*
Can't believe the difference the apricot makes off the bat. Adds a slight sweetness that breaks that heavy coconut I get from the Malva Pudding. Can already see this is going to be damn good.

CLY Creamy Coffee 3%
*Initial test (Shake and vape)*
First impression is that of a slice of white toast, still warm and hot that had some coffee spilled on it. Pretty nice coffee exhale. Not so great toasted bread inhale. Will see how it steeps

CLY White Chocolate 3%
*Initial test (Shake and vape)*
A very creamy sweet vape. Not much of a chocolate taste, to be expected though as white chocolate generally has very little taste. Certainly very smooth mouth feel and a nice natural type of sweetness

White chocolate coffee
CLY White Chocolate 3%
CLY Creamy Coffee 3%
*Initial test (Shake and vape):*
Combine the notes above and you have it. A very creamy sweet toasted slice of white bread with some coffee spilled on it. The white chocolate adds a rich sweet creamyness to it. Very similar to plain creamy coffee at this stage. Very interested to see how this steeps. Hoping for a nice sweet coffee vape at the end of it. I could definitely make something nice from this if the bread-y taste goes away.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GregF (13/10/16)

Thanks @Caveman, let us know how it progresses.


----------



## GregF (13/10/16)

Getting some ideas from @Mike Strawvana I thought I would try this and it worked out quite nice.

*Straw-Berry*
CLY Strawberries & Cream - 0.75%
CLY Strawberry - 0.75%
CLY Marshmallow - 0.25%
CLY Ice-cream - 3%
CLY Custard - 1%
CLY Cream - 0.5%
CLY Raspberry - 0.4%
CLY Vanilla Moirs - 0.75%
CLY Vanilla Gold - 0.75%
CLY Brown Sugar - 0.25%

I let it sit for just over a week. Longer would probably be better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (13/10/16)

You guys had me going with the Malva Pudding so I thought I would play as well.
Took most of what you all rave about and added Vanilla Gold.
Sweet nutty malva pudding and very yummy.

*Malva Gold*
CLY Malva Pudding - 5%
CLY Ice-cream - 3%
CLY Apricot - 0.5%
CLY Vanilla Gold - 1.5%
CLY Hazelnut - 2% (I might drop this to 1.5)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (14/10/16)

GregF said:


> You guys had me going with the Malva Pudding so I thought I would play as well.
> Took most of what you all rave about and added Vanilla Gold.
> Sweet nutty malva pudding and very yummy.
> 
> ...



Ok I am the tobacco fan and my son likes all the other stuff. 
I thought this was quite nice but he thinks it is terrible. In fact after one pull on his mod he emptied his tank and told me to p!$s off.
I think it is the Hazelnut. I knew it was too strong, I got that from it as well.
Maybe I should drop the hazelnut to 1%.
Dont know if anyone else has mixed this but it would be nice to get another opinion.
Maybe all these juices that I think are so great are actually quite k@k.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/10/16)

GregF said:


> Ok I am the tobacco fan and my son likes all the other stuff.
> I thought this was quite nice but he thinks it is terrible. In fact after one pull on his mod he emptied his tank and told me to p!$s off.
> I think it is the Hazelnut. I knew it was too strong, I got that from it as well.
> Maybe I should drop the hazelnut to 1%.
> ...



I think that you are putting too many ingredients in this...

Stick with Malva, VBIC and a touch of apricot. I think all the other additions are making this something it was never intended to be. You don't even need the vbic...it's just adds a little bit of extra sweetness, etc.

The Malva is a good stand alone at 5% and does not really need to be tinkered with at all. Other options added in this group included custard and cream, and again, these killed the original, pure Malva taste.

My suggestion is to keep it simple...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (14/10/16)

I mixed up some Malva and some cafe latte, came out pretty good. Gave it a bit more depth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/10/16)

So far, what has worked for me:
*Vape-sum-mor*
2% shortbread
2% cheesecake
0.5% vanilla gold
0.5% coconut
Sweetener to taste

*Jungle juice*
3% mango
1.5% litchi
0.5% coconut
Optional menthol/koolada to taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/10/16)

Vape-sum-mor 1 week steep, the other is a 3-4 day steep. Was good as a shake and vape too. 70/30 mix at 3mg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (14/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I think that you are putting too many ingredients in this...
> 
> Stick with Malva, VBIC and a touch of apricot. I think all the other additions are making this something it was never intended to be. You don't even need the vbic...it's just adds a little bit of extra sweetness, etc.
> 
> ...


This is solid advice. 5% Malva with 0.5% Apricot is where its at. Any other additions seem to mellow out the Malva a bit too much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay (25/10/16)

So I kinda forgot about my CLY mixes and tried them again today at just over a month steeping. (last tried them at a week old and wasn't too impressed) 

These ones seem to be my best combos (I would make these again) :

1. Malva pudding
5% Malva
2% Ice cream 
0.3% Apricot 

2. Peanut butter cookies 
4% Peanut butter 
4% Cookies and cream 

3. Creamy berries 
4% Berry
2% Condensed milk

As a single flavor the naartjie works well and so does the butterscotch. Both at 4%

Epic fails were the caramel popcorn, red energy and watermelon. All of these still taste very artificial even after a full month. Oh well, I guess you win some and lose some.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (26/10/16)

Caveman said:


> Had to do an emergency PG and Nic buy today, so I got some Clyrolinx PG and Nic and picked up a couple of test flavors also.
> 
> Mixed up:
> CLY Malva Pudding 4%
> ...


So thought it about time to test some of these again.

Here is what I tasted tonight:

CLY White Chocolate 3%
It's good. Tastes like a milky bar chocolate, without being so sweet. I am amazed at how creamy and smooth it is though. Flavor is a bit weak so will up to 5% for the next test. Overall very good. Not too sweet or intrusive, an almost creamy smooth vape with a hint of white chocolate on the exhale.

White Chocolate Coffee: The steeping did this wonders, it's gone about a billion shades darker as well lol. It's lost most of that toasted bread taste, not a bitter coffee by any means, very creamy and delicious. A nice smooth coffee, tastes like a decent instant coffee, there isn't any dark roasted bean flavor but more a generic instant coffee flavor, the white chocolate ups the sweetness and creaminess. All in all very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/10/16)

That white chocolate sounds good, thanks @Caveman. It's a flavour that most seem to do but nobody has really nailed. I think a Milky Bar biscuits with perhaps some fruits would be excellent.


----------



## Caveman (26/10/16)

RichJB said:


> That white chocolate sounds good, thanks @Caveman. It's a flavour that most seem to do but nobody has really nailed. I think a Milky Bar biscuits with perhaps some fruits would be excellent.


Could be very good with fruits. I was just testing something else in my dripper, a pineapple peach mix I am working on and it actually complimented the fruits very nicely. I am going to experiment with it in my next fruit mixes as well. I am thinking some white chocolate and peach could be a different take on the peaches and cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/10/16)

I have the TFA White Chocolate. I was thinking of pairing that with either Forrest Mix (FA) or with Cly's Apricot somehow, maybe with an FA Cookie and Vienna Cream base.


----------



## GregF (31/10/16)

Here is something I put together for my son. He thinks its great and I must make him some more.
I unfortunately am getting tired of CLY Coconut which is peeing me off because at one stage I thought it was so great and I put it in everything.
Anyway here goes

*Coconut Milk*
CLY Coconut - 1.5%
CLY Milk - 1.5%
CLY Cream - 1%
CLY Custard - 0.5%
CLY Vanilla Gold - 0.5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (1/11/16)

GregF said:


> Here is something I put together for my son. He thinks its great and I must make him some more.
> I unfortunately am getting tired of CLY Coconut which is peeing me off because at one stage I thought it was so great and I put it in everything.
> Anyway here goes
> 
> ...



Low percentages = cheap to make, sounds great to me. How long should it steep for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (1/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Low percentages = cheap to make, sounds great to me. How long should it steep for?



It was a bit better after a week


----------



## Strontium (1/11/16)

GregF said:


> It was a bit better after a week



I haven't made anything from his concentrates besides single flavours, this recipe is more complex, how does it taste/compare against the established brands?


----------



## GregF (1/11/16)

This recipe.....no idea never mixed it with any other brands.
It is just something that I mixed up and my son seems to like it.
Sorry I know this is not too helpful but it is not something that I normally vape.


----------



## GregF (1/11/16)

Strontium said:


> I haven't made anything from his concentrates besides single flavours, this recipe is more complex, how does it taste/compare against the established brands?



If on the other hand you are asking how CLY compares with the other brands then that is a totally different kettle of fish.
If you are chasing a certain recipe or flavour then buy those specific ingredients for that recipe.
It's much easier and you will get what you are looking for.


----------



## MikeyB (8/11/16)

Caramel Coffee with a hint of Mint

CLY Caramel 3%
CLY Spearmint 0.5%
CLY Creamy Coffee 1.5%

Any ideas how long I should let this steep for? Smells divine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (8/11/16)

Minty coffee?? Sounds minging, let us know how it turns out.
Shouldn't need much steep tho.


----------



## Caveman (9/11/16)

MikeyB said:


> Caramel Coffee with a hint of Mint
> 
> CLY Caramel 3%
> CLY Spearmint 0.5%
> ...


My mix of CLY Creamy Coffee took a week to settle down and 2 weeks to start tasting really good.


----------



## GregF (9/11/16)

Caveman said:


> My mix of CLY Creamy Coffee took a week to settle down and 2 weeks to start tasting really good.


Which one is that @Caveman, the 3% creamy coffee stand alone?


----------



## Caveman (9/11/16)

GregF said:


> Which one is that @Caveman, the 3% creamy coffee stand alone?


Yup, both the standalone and the mix with CLY White Chocolate took about 2 weeks before I really started enjoying them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/11/16)

*CLY Strawberry Fog Clone*
CLY Strawberry & Cream 2%
CLY Custard 1%
CLY Vanilla Moirs 0.5%
CLY Cheesecake 1%

I think you can up the strawberry & cream by 1% depending how sweet you want this, it really smells almost exactly like Unicorn Milk. Personally I have to admit that I like CLY Cheesecake & CLY Vanilla Moirs more than the CAP / TFA equivalent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman (9/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> *CLY Strawberry Fog Clone*
> CLY Strawberry & Cream 2%
> CLY Custard 1%
> CLY Vanilla Moirs 0.5%
> ...


How strong is the taste of the strawberry?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/11/16)

Caveman said:


> How strong is the taste of the strawberry?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


The strawberry is a note on top of the cheesecake - Its prominent, the vanilla helps boots the strawberry. My suggestion would be to make a small sample of this recipe, and taste it first - before you add more strawberry. This recipe is going to need 2 weeks steep time. Dont test after week one - TRUST........ Wait.


----------



## MikeyB (10/11/16)

Right, so patience isnt one of my stronger qualities. I tested this mix tonight and its actually quite nice, kinda tastes like Amareto.



MikeyB said:


> Caramel Coffee with a hint of Mint
> 
> CLY Caramel 3%
> CLY Spearmint 0.5%
> ...



I have a feeling this batch isnt going to last a week.



Caveman said:


> My mix of CLY Creamy Coffee took a week to settle down and 2 weeks to start tasting really good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

OK so reading up on this and that etc , thought I'd take the plunge.

Got some of the premix VG/PG 3mg , and some flavours , should be an interesting experience .......

Quick question , and please bare with me , how do I say mix a batch of 30mls Premix with let's say the Malva Pudding mix ? 
CLY Malva Pudding - 5% = 5ml 
CLY Apricot - 0.3% = 0.3ml 
CLY Ice Cream - 2% = 2ml 
Total : 7.3ml 

Site tunes to mix 100ml , use 90 ml pre-mix and 10 ml flavourants , so for 30 ml it will be ?


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/12/16)

Daniel said:


> OK so reading up on this and that etc , thought I'd take the plunge.
> 
> Got some of the premix VG/PG 3mg , and some flavours , should be an interesting experience .......
> 
> ...



Here is my recipe as a premix. So you would use your base as the ingredient, in this instance 7.5%




You would then add your PG/VG/NIC to make 30ml
2.25g malva premix and the balance is your mix = 33.49g




Hope it makes sense...


----------



## Strontium (5/12/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

Strontium said:


> View attachment 77719


Haha thanks guys, think I might have not been clear I'm using the pre base mix also from CLY but this seems to be right lakker will try it as soon as order arrives. Hopefully it won't be too k@k sleg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (5/12/16)

Remember, @Geoff 's premix is done so that at a certain % of concentrates it will be x Mg/ml nic. If you add less than that percentage of flavour it will be stronger and if you add more it will be weaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (5/12/16)

I wouldn't worry about the premix percentage being off, if the nic level comes in t 2.7mg or 3.3mg you really won't notice the difference.
I use it and basically just use the amount listed under Total Base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Ok so got my premix Geoff was kind enough to mix it 80/20 as I'm not a big PG fan. Do the percentages stay the same for the Danie se k@ksleg Malva mix?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/12/16)

@Daniel, the percentages stay the same but the weight of base that you would add to the flavours increases. Because you are now using 80/20 base instead of 70/30, there is more VG (heavier than PG) in the base so the weight of the base added to the flavours would increase slightly for the same volume. You would need to change the VG/PG ratio in the recipe programme to get the required weight of base to add.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (15/12/17)

Anyone mixed the oneshots / premixes from Cly yet? I'm looking at both the Tropical punch and Shisha Lemint. Any opinions or recommended % to mix with?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (15/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Anyone mixed the oneshots / premixes from Cly yet? I'm looking at both the Tropical punch and Shisha Lemint. Any opinions or recommended % to mix with?


3% for the lemint and 3.3% for the punch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (15/12/17)

craigb said:


> Remember, @Geoff 's premix is done so that at a certain % of concentrates it will be x Mg/ml nic. If you add less than that percentage of flavour it will be stronger and if you add more it will be weaker.


 the premix is used as follows, 90% premix, then you add your % flavour, and then top up with pg. For eg if you use 4% flavours you'll top it up with 6% PG to get to your 100%. If you use 5% flavours you'll top it up with 5% PG to get to your 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (15/12/17)

Guys if you need help with any thing clyro including recipes ask Geoff to add you to the group. Everyone on the group is happy to help in any way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (9/1/18)

Howsit guys,

So I have decided to give the DIY thing a go again. I have a few of the Clyrolinx concentrates at home as well as a litre of VG. This has been standing for about a year in a dark cupboard and not being opened. Do you reckon they will still be fine to be used?

I always had a very harsh throat hit with my previous mixes, but as I have read this forum, it might be because I mixed them at 6mg and it seems that the Clyrolinx NIC is a bit strong. Will try a few mixes at 3mg. 

I also placed an order with BLCKVapour today for some more concentrates so quite exciting to see how my mixes will turn out.

On a side note, has anyone been experimenting with the Turkish Delight from Clyrolinx? That used to be my favorite concentrate to use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/18)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Howsit guys,
> 
> So I have decided to give the DIY thing a go again. I have a few of the Clyrolinx concentrates at home as well as a litre of VG. This has been standing for about a year in a dark cupboard and not being opened. Do you reckon they will still be fine to be used?
> 
> ...



The old unopened CLY should be perfectly fine - but give them a good shake before you use them.
CLY Nic IMO has a harsh throat hit, so you might want to consider GOLD NIC from BLCK - or Prime NIC. (Get the PG one, then you dont have to shake your nic like crazy before you use it)
I would suggest mixing from recipes to get you started - dont try your own concoctions, look and test first what works - and build on that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (9/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> The old unopened CLY should be perfectly fine - but give them a good shake before you use them.
> CLY Nic IMO has a harsh throat hit, so you might want to consider GOLD NIC from BLCK - or Prime NIC. (Get the PG one, then you dont have to shake your nic like crazy before you use it)
> I would suggest mixing from recipes to get you started - dont try your own concoctions, look and test first what works - and build on that.


I bought the Scrawny Gecko white label nicotine. Has anyone used this? Thanks for the information on the Concentrates. I have quite the collection to test now. 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/18)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> I bought the Scrawny Gecko white label nicotine. Has anyone used this? Thanks for the information on the Concentrates. I have quite the collection to test now.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Not a bad nic - pretty smooth, but a very subtle harshness for me at 3mg, but if I mix 2.5mg - its totally gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (9/1/18)

Guys there is many local juice makers that use ClyroNic with no throat burn. ie: paulies, orion, all coiled out, wicked wicks, Joyce-e-liquid, and many more. If you try these liquids even 6mg has no throat burn, it's all down to your process of making juice. I can assure you that as far as I'm concerned they have the best nicotine in the country hands down. You won't get better.

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Guys there is many local juice makers that use ClyroNic with no throat burn. ie: paulies, orion, all coiled out, wicked wicks, Joyce-e-liquid, and many more. If you try these liquids even 6mg has no throat burn, it's all down to your process of making juice. I can assure you that as far as I'm concerned they have the best nicotine in the country hands down. You won't get better.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


I honestly get a harshness from CLY nic, ive gone through a process of elimination long time ago, and determined this. CLY is defo not as smooth as Prime NIC. This is my own personal experience, there are a few that share my sentiments. But by all means, if you dont get a harshness with CLY - happy days, its the best priced 100ml 36mg out there.  @Michael van Jaarsveld left DIY due to a harshness, best we get to the bottom of this - as he mentioned he used CLY only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (9/1/18)

Guys if you having harshness on your Nic and you sure your method of making juice is right, which is mainly the issue, lower your ph of your juice and walla, Nic throat hit is gone. Some concentrates also cause the harsh Nic. I bought some very well known Nic a few months ago to test as they said there was no throat hit on it. I bought 36 mg but when I tested it I found out that it was actually sitting at 27mg Nic. You need to know what you using. I sell juice on sidelines at 3 and 6 mg and I don't struggle with throat burn, but I use to in the beginning, then only realised that there was a lot more to mixing that I had no clue about, you've got to learn how to work with clyros Nic. Hope this helps


Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (9/1/18)

Sorry I'm not saying any one else's methods are wrong but there are different ways working with different products

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (9/1/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Guys if you having harshness on your Nic and you sure your method of making juice is right, which is mainly the issue, lower your ph of your juice and walla, Nic throat hit is gone. Some concentrates also cause the harsh Nic. I bought some very well known Nic a few months ago to test as they said there was no throat hit on it. I bought 36 mg but when I tested it I found out that it was actually sitting at 27mg Nic. You need to know what you using. I sell juice on sidelines at 3 and 6 mg and I don't struggle with throat burn, but I use to in the beginning, then only realised that there was a lot more to mixing that I had no clue about, you've got to learn how to work with clyros Nic. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


Lower your PH? Do you mean percentage? 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (9/1/18)

No no, the ph level of the juice, you want increase the acidity of the juice


Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (10/1/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> No no, the ph level of the juice, you want increase the acidity of the juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


And how exactly would I achieve that? If I have a basic mix of 2% Turkish Delight and 0.5% mint, how would I increase the acidity? 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (10/1/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Guys if you having harshness on your Nic and you sure your method of making juice is right, which is mainly the issue, lower your ph of your juice and walla, Nic throat hit is gone. Some concentrates also cause the harsh Nic. I bought some very well known Nic a few months ago to test as they said there was no throat hit on it. I bought 36 mg but when I tested it I found out that it was actually sitting at 27mg Nic. You need to know what you using. I sell juice on sidelines at 3 and 6 mg and I don't struggle with throat burn, but I use to in the beginning, then only realised that there was a lot more to mixing that I had no clue about, you've got to learn how to work with clyros Nic. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk



Sound very interesting. Can you maybe explain to us what method you use?

I have heard of Citric Acid being used in some juices to lower pH. But that was from articles a couple years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (10/1/18)

All explained in diy manual that you can download at clyrolinx.co.za for free

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/1/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Guys if you having harshness on your Nic and you sure your method of making juice is right, which is mainly the issue, lower your ph of your juice and walla, Nic throat hit is gone. Some concentrates also cause the harsh Nic. I bought some very well known Nic a few months ago to test as they said there was no throat hit on it. I bought 36 mg but when I tested it I found out that it was actually sitting at 27mg Nic. You need to know what you using. I sell juice on sidelines at 3 and 6 mg and I don't struggle with throat burn, but I use to in the beginning, then only realised that there was a lot more to mixing that I had no clue about, you've got to learn how to work with clyros Nic. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk



So are you saying that CLY's PH needs to be controlled? I do make use of CLY PG & VG, so I am a consumer of Geoff's products. Nobody has ever mentioned this to me when I buy his products?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (11/1/18)

No chuckinvape, what I'm saying that that is one of the way that you are able to get rid of throat hit when making juice. Any vape juice, if you can't get rid of throat hit then use that.

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/1/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> No chuckinvape, what I'm saying that that is one of the way that you are able to get rid of throat hit when making juice. Any vape juice, if you can't get rid of throat hit then use that.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


Are you using malic acid in your recipe's when needed? I rarely see this additive used in trending recipe's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (11/1/18)

I don't have to as I don't have an issue with throat burn, but yes I have used before but I used a little bit of malic and citric combined

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/1/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> I don't have to as I don't have an issue with throat burn, but yes I have used before but I used a little bit of malic and citric combined
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


I went to go read the info on clyrolinx.co.za - found this. 




What I dont see in this section is how much of these additives needs to be added to help add acidity - how do you approach this @Oceanic Vapes ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (11/1/18)

Start at .5% and see what works for you

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cloudexpress (17/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Here is my recipe as a premix. So you would use your base as the ingredient, in this instance 7.5%
> 
> View attachment 77713
> 
> ...



Hey. Does anyone have an idea of what concentrate can be used instead of Malva(in Usa at moment and can’t get hold of it) to achieve the same flavor?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/6/18)

Cloudexpress said:


> Hey. Does anyone have an idea of what concentrate can be used instead of Malva(in Usa at moment and can’t get hold of it) to achieve the same flavor?



Nope - it's a unique flavour and cant be subbed. It's like aking for a sub for coffee in a coffee recipe - you cannot duplicate it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

